# 26 October | Million man march for free #Kashmir in London



## Kompromat

*‘Kashmir million march’ to go on despite Indian efforts: Barrister Sultan

By APP | Dawn.com
Published about 16 hours ago


LONDON: Former Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK) prime minister and Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) leader, Barrister Sultan Mehmood Chaudhry said on Monday that “Million March” will be held on October 26 in London as scheduled for seeking a just and peaceful resolution of longstanding Kashmir issue.*

Addressing a rally in London’s Walthamstow, he said the Indian government was afraid ofthe march and was making efforts for its cancellation but Indian demand has been rejected by the British government to uphold freedom of expression in the United Kingdom (UK).

Barrister Sultan said instead, the British government has urged India and Pakistan to settle Kashmir issue through meaningful dialogue as it has become a flash point between the two neighbouring countries.

The PPP leader emphasised that it was mandatory on Pakistani and Kashmiri expatriates in Britain to participate in the “Million March” with enthusiasm for making it a successful event.

The public rally was chaired by Chaudhary Dilpazir while former Mayor Liaquat Ali, Qamar Raza Shah, Former Member Kashmir Council, Chaudhary Hameed Pothi, Labour Party's Chaudhry Shaukat, Chaudhary Mehboob, Raja Yasin, Fehmida Warsi, Najma Shaheen, Saeed Bhatti, Chaudhary Tabrez and others spoke on the occasion.

The public gathering expects to see thousands of people rally through central London in protest against India's human rights violations in Kashmir.

The rally on October 26 will begin at London's Trafalgar Square and end at Prime Minister David Cameron's office at 10 Downing Street where a petition would be submitted asking Britain to push India into resolving the Kashmir gridlock.

‘Kashmir million march’ to go on despite Indian efforts: Barrister Sultan - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

My solution to Kashmir problem is its reunification and independence from both Pakistan and India. Eradicate the cause of war, let Kashmir work for its attention rather than getting it for free.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## OrionHunter

How many threads do you guys want to open on this topic? It's been done to death out here....

A "Million March" Anti-India rally to take place in UK calling for 'independence of Kashmir'

I suggest you merge this one in the already running thread.


----------



## Kompromat

OrionHunter said:


> How many threads do you guys want to open on this topic? It's been done to death out here....
> 
> A "Million March" Anti-India rally to take place in UK calling for 'independence of Kashmir'
> 
> I suggest you merge this one in the already running thread.



That thread has been closed. This one will be strictly moderated.


----------



## OrionHunter

Horus said:


> My solution to Kashmir problem is its reunification and independence from both Pakistan and India. Eradicate the cause of war, let Kashmir work for its attention rather than getting it for free.


Simple question: If granted independence, would it be a viable state? India at present is pumping in $8 billion a year in subsidies, grants, aid and infrastructure. Where is this going to come from? Add G/B and the amount will be mind boggling! 

Kashmir cannot survive on just apples and export of carpets and tourism!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Levina

Horus said:


> My solution to Kashmir problem is its reunification and* independence from both Pakistan and India. *Eradicate the cause of war, let Kashmir work for its attention rather than getting it for free.


nope not possible...this wont work in India's favor.

1)Kashmir would soon become a breeding ground for terrorists.
1) Kashmir is 1/3rd the size of Afghanistan and bigger powers will play their game in Kashmir too.
3) With Punjab and Delhi near Kashmir, security threats to India's heart would increase.
4) Minorities in kashmir would be massacred once again like in afghan where once upon a time plenty of Buddhists and hindus lived.
5) India's connection to Indus would be under threat too and indus is the source of water to many North western states.Indus also helps in generating hydro power.
6)The state is landlocked and having hostile enemies all around will push the state into economic despair,trade and tourism would suffer.

In short we can NOT let kashmir become independent nor would the Indian Kashmiris want it that way for their own good,because with out India to bankroll the state would not be able to afford infrastructure projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Horus said:


> That thread has been closed. This one will be strictly moderated.


 
A million gonna march, yeah? A million what?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

OrionHunter said:


> Simple question: If granted independence, would it be a viable state?


Moot question. Kashmir does not desire independence from India. These hypothetical question is as relevant to asking - Is West Bengal/Karnataka/Himachal etc a viable state?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

OrionHunter said:


> Simple question: *If granted independence, would it be a viable state?* India at present is pumping in $8 billion a year in subsidies, grants, aid and infrastructure. Where is this going to come from? Add G/B and the amount will be mind boggling!
> 
> Kashmir cannot survive on just apples and export of carpets and tourism!


The question you should ask is, if granted independance, would they stop at that? And the answer to that is: No!. Kashmiri seperatists and their patrons across the border are driven by a vile medieval ideology which essentially translates into hate for the "others". There is enough evidence to prove this. "Azaadi" is just a charade, the ultimate goal is "purification" of this region.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SarthakGanguly

ExtraOdinary said:


> The question you should ask is, if granted independance, would they stop at that? And the answer to that is: No!. Kashmiri seperatists and their patrons across the border are driven by a vile medieval ideology which essentially translates into hate for the "others". There is enough evidence to prove this. "Azaadi" is just a charade, the ultimate goal is "purification" of this region.


Bingo. That is the crux. In the 90s the JKLF ideologoes were very honest. The interviews exist on Youtube. They openly claimed - Kashmir sirf shurwaat hain. Phir hum Himachal chalenge, Punjab jayenge. Google it up.  In the accent 

Even in 1999, Shia villagers first informed the Army of Pakistani movements. The freedom movement is just that - a purification.

I admire the efforts and optimism of the ex Prime Minister of Azad Jammu and Kashmir though. 

Hell even the slogan - Hum kya chahte? Azaadi - itself is in Urdu!!! 

Kashmiri slogans are there but they are far more honest and hurtful.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ExtraOdinary

SarthakGanguly said:


> Bingo. That is the crux. In the 90s the JKLF ideologoes were very honest. The interviews exist on Youtube. They openly claimed - Kashmir sirf shurwaat hain. Phir hum Himachal chalenge, Punjab jayenge. Google it up.  In the accent
> 
> Even in 1999, Shia villagers first informed the Army of Pakistani movements. The freedom movement is just that - a purification.
> 
> I admire the efforts and optimism of the ex Prime Minister of Azad Jammu and Kashmir though.


I reached this conclusion only after seeing those interviews. Watch what the guy says at 8:28. Every Indian should see this

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

ExtraOdinary said:


> I reached this conclusion only after seeing those interviews. Watch what the guy says at 8:28. Every Indian should see this


You found one out.  Bad boy. 
The rest of India should know this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

ExtraOdinary said:


> I reached this conclusion only after seeing those interviews. Watch what the guy says at 8:28. Every Indian should see this



Yes he made it clear that its not for the freedom of kashmir that they're fighting instead its for the DISINTEGRATION of India.

thanks for the video!



SarthakGanguly said:


> You found one out.  Bad boy.
> The rest of India should know this.


Read this carefully



Horus said:


> *This one will be strictly moderated*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Just got heard, After mammoth Kashmir Independence rally in UK at Trafalgar Square London on 26 October.

Another big rally has been planned for Kashmiris struggle at Brussels following day on 27th October.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Tweets about #kashmirmillionmarch hashtag on Twitter

on top twitter hashtag for Kashmir independence movement


----------



## StormShadow

If only these marches could liberate kashmir!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

LIVE STREAM FROM UK, FOR PROTEST AGAINST INDIAN OCCUPATION: London Trafalgar Square Streaming LIve London Webcam England

Twitter feed: kashmirwatch.com (@KashmirWatch) | Twitter


----------



## cloud_9

Hopefully we will get some visuals of a million people on the streets of London.Even the attendance at 2003 Anti War protest was around 750,000 and that was dubbed as one of the biggest in the history of UK.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

OrionHunter said:


> How many threads do you guys want to open on this topic? It's been done to death out here....
> 
> A "Million March" Anti-India rally to take place in UK calling for 'independence of Kashmir'
> 
> I suggest you merge this one in the already running thread.


don't feel threatened, its just a thread on a forum. so what if 5 more are opened?
hasn't happened for fist time? don't tell me your fellow Indians don't do the same too?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## livingdead

AsianUnion said:


> Tweets about #kashmirmillionmarch hashtag on Twitter
> 
> on top twitter hashtag for Kashmir independence movement


upload some video plz if you are going..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

AsianUnion said:


> Just got heard, After mammoth Kashmir Independence rally in UK at Trafalgar Square London on 26 October.
> 
> Another big rally has been planned for Kashmiris struggle at Brussels following day on 27th October.


Big? You would call a motley crowd of 20 -25 hired goons, 'mammoth'??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Horus said:


> That thread has been closed. This one will be strictly moderated.


 
Meaning thou shall delete any mentions of 'Kashmir is Integral part of India' dude ?

BTW how many 'millions' have gathered for the march till now....any clue? 



AsianUnion said:


> Just got heard, After mammoth Kashmir Independence rally in UK at Trafalgar Square London on 26 October.
> 
> Another big rally has been planned for Kashmiris struggle at Brussels following day on 27th October.


 
Well now that the million march is successful, I hope you have realized the true worth of Bilawal Bhutto and will vote him as your next PM. He should be rewarded for his tireless efforts to bring Kashmir to your country no?



OrionHunter said:


> Big? You would call a motley crowd of 20 -25 hired goons, 'mammoth'??


 
Shut it, Bilawal was VERY successful in million march, give him his due credit!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Another part in the dog and pony show. Meant strictly for domestic audiences.

They want to show them that they are trying. That it has not worked for 7 decades and will not work in future doesn't matter.


----------



## AsianLion

Keep an eye here for London, & Brussels Marches : kashmirwatch.com (@KashmirWatch) | Twitter



hinduguy said:


> upload some video plz if you are going..



Local community of Bradford East travelling to London million march...just a start yet.







OrionHunter said:


> Big? You would call a motley crowd of 20 -25 hired goons, 'mammoth'??




Keep watching : kashmirwatch.com (@KashmirWatch) | Twitter

And live video: London Trafalgar Square Streaming LIve London Webcam England

Hope you can spot me.


----------



## livingdead

@AsianUnion ask your friends to write pdf on their T-shirts.. kuch publicity pdf ko bhi mil jae to kya bura hai..


----------



## OrionHunter

Vinod2070 said:


> Another part in the dog and pony show. Meant strictly for domestic audiences.
> 
> They want to show them that they are trying. That it has not worked for 7 decades and will not work in future doesn't matter.


For this 'million march', the hoodlums have asked for free transport, breakfast and lunch! Everything is free. They fight for free stuff. That's why they're called '*free*dom fighters'!!

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## AsianLion

Interesting Bilawal Bhutto and many other senior ministers from Kashmir and around the world are going to speak:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526329744431001600


----------



## OrionHunter

AsianUnion said:


> Local community of Bradford East travelling to London million march...just a start yet.


How much is each one being paid by the Establishment to attend this farce?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

What is going to be expected from this march?.. You can torch the buses and crash the shops all you want in London, we do not care.. May be these million people can create a "New Kashmir" in the heart of London because, British made this mess anyway.. What possible result will you get with this march.. No international pressure is going to mount on India.. Most of the westerners will see it as another Islamic protest, nothing much..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

OrionHunter said:


> How much is each one being paid by the Establishment to attend this farce?




The Establishment of India paid Kashmirs with rapes, blood of Kashmirs, starvation of Kashmirs, death to 70,000 Kashmirs..thats what the establishment paid to them. happy.

Jammu and Kashmir will be Free, the struggle has started and it will pick with time in next coming months....Kashmir will become Independent and Free.

The is open freedom struggle against Indian hypocrisy, and India crimes against humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

AsianUnion said:


> Interesting *Bilawal Bhutto *and many other senior ministers from Kashmir and around the world are going to speak:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526329744431001600




Then there would be more than 1 million people guaranteed!!


----------



## Guynextdoor2

AsianUnion said:


> Interesting Bilawal Bhutto and many other senior ministers from Kashmir and around the world are going to speak:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526329744431001600


 
Hey buddy, has it touched 20 yet? Lemme know man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Blistering barnacles!! Kashmir is going to be handed over to Pakistan after Bilawal's speech in London!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Armstrong

OrionHunter said:


> Blistering barnacles!! Kashmir is going to be handed over to Pakistan after Bilawal's speech in London!!



Tujheee hum Fish and Chips deiiin geiii naa; ghusaa kiyun kartaa haiii ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

seiko said:


> What is going to be expected from this march?.. You can torch the buses and crash the shops all you want in London, we do not care.. May be these million people can create a "New Kashmir" in the heart of London because, British made this mess anyway.. What possible result will you get with this march.. No international pressure is going to mount on India.. Most of the westerners will see it as another Islamic protest, nothing much..


 
You are just being jealous. remember this is being led by Bilawal Bhutto and therefore represents true danger to us. What if he becomes PM of Pakistan because of this, all out well laid plans will come to nothing! I'm deeply worried now!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

seiko said:


> What is going to be expected from this march?.. You can torch the buses and crash the shops all you want in London, we do not care.. May be these million people can create a "New Kashmir" in the heart of London because, British made this mess anyway.. What possible result will you get with this march.. No international pressure is going to mount on India.. Most of the westerners will see it as another Islamic protest, nothing much..




#MillionMarchKashmir will provide MEMORANDUM to British Prime Minister Cameron, next, this continous protest will highlight Indian illegal occupation, it will show the true face of ugly Indian, the Kashmir Independence March will show to the world the Indian crimes agianst humanity, the crimes against innocent poor people, it will highlight the problems and games being played by Indian establishment to subdue and suppress them.

UN would be asked to intervene, like south Sudan, Kashmir will get its right to live freely.

This is the first source of start for Kashmirs Independence Struggle....this Kashmir Marches in open will highlight to the whole wide world and how India is criminal fascist Hindutva state hiding behind the cloak of Democracy.

its just a start which will gain momentum in some time ahead with a final assault by Pakistan to get it free.


----------



## OrionHunter

AsianUnion said:


> The Establishment of India paid Kashmirs with rapes, blood of Kashmirs, starvation of Kashmirs, death to 70,000 Kashmirs..thats what the establishment paid to them. happy.
> 
> Jammu and Kashmir will be Free, the struggle has started and it will pick with time in next coming months....Kashmir will become Independent and Free.
> 
> The is open freedom struggle against Indian hypocrisy, and India crimes against humanity.


What are you in the habit of smoking? Must be Afghan weed! It seems to be giving you fabulous delusions!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

AsianUnion said:


> #MillionMarchKashmir will provide MEMORANDUM to British Prime Minister Cameron, next, this continous protest will highlight Indian illegal occupation, it will show the true face of ugly Indian, the Kashmir Independence March will show to the world the Indian crimes agianst humanity, the crimes against innocent poor people, it will highlight the problems and games being played by Indian establishment to subdue and suppress them.
> 
> UN would be asked to intervene, like south Sudan, Kashmir will get its right to live freely.
> 
> This is the first source of start for Kashmirs Independence Struggle....this Kashmir Marches in open will highlight to the whole wide world and how India is criminal fascist Hindutva state hiding behind the cloak of Democracy.
> 
> its just a start which will gain momentum in some time ahead with a final assault by Pakistan to get it free.


 
Yeah, but you WILL support Bilawal as next PM of Pakistan right? it would be hypocritical of you to let all this work go to waste. Plus this is proof of his great leadership. Comeon man, you are going all the way from Birmingham to attend this, that must mean something right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Armstrong said:


> Tujheee hum Fish and Chips deiiin geiii naa; ghusaa kiyun kartaa haiii ?


Mujhe attend karna thha, *sab kuch free jo hai !* 

Aur thujhe kaise patha ke fish and chips mera favoutite snack hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

who is going there btw.. among pdfers... 
@waz .. you lazy sod.. move your *** weather is not that bad...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

AsianUnion said:


> #MillionMarchKashmir will provide MEMORANDUM to British Prime Minister Cameron, next, this continous protest will highlight Indian illegal occupation, it will show the true face of ugly Indian, the Kashmir Independence March will show to the world the Indian crimes agianst humanity, the crimes against innocent poor people, it will highlight the problems and games being played by Indian establishment to subdue and suppress them.
> 
> UN would be asked to intervene, like south Sudan, Kashmir will get its right to live freely.
> 
> This is the first source of start for Kashmirs Independence Struggle....this Kashmir Marches in open will highlight to the whole wide world and how India is criminal fascist Hindutva state hiding behind the cloak of Democracy.
> 
> its just a start which will gain momentum in some time ahead with a final assault by Pakistan to get it free.




The best you will get is UN or British offer to mediate if both parties agree and India will reject it citing Shimla agreement. We are not a push over like South Sudan. And many western countries know it will be better to stay out this mess.. MOst of the points you raised were just some wet dreams of you people..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

seiko said:


> The best you will get is UN or British offer to mediate if both parties agree and India will reject it citing Shimla agreement. We are not a push over like South Sudan. And many western countries know it will be better to stay out this mess.. MOst of the points you raised were just some wet dreams of you people..




It will ONLY aggravate and INCREASE resentment towards India...the more you delay the more it becomes bigger and even a bigger problem for India.

Kashmir will become Independent the process has just restarted....


----------



## Cherokee

AsianUnion said:


> It will ONLY aggravate and INCREASE resentment towards India...the more you delay the more it becomes bigger and even a bigger problem for India.
> 
> Kashmir will become Independent the process *has just restarted.*...



Toh last 67 years se halwa pak raha tha ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

AsianUnion said:


> It will ONLY aggravate and INCREASE resentment towards India...the more you delay the more it becomes bigger and even a bigger problem for India.
> 
> Kashmir will become Independent the process has just restarted....




Your countrymen run all over the world about Kashmir issue. What did they achieve rather than some countries offering to mediate if two parties agree.. Your leaders made a grave mistake by signing Shimla Agreement.. There is noting other countries can do about it..


----------



## AsianLion

Cherokee said:


> Toh last 67 years se halwa pak raha tha ?




Hehe I knew you will come up with this stupid term. Pakistan is making Indian sweat hard....India bleeds as it has to keep 700, 000 Indian soldiers to keep illegal occupation of Kashmir, India spends $15 billion to $20 billion to keep the security apparatus running and count how many years now...Now if only Kashmir struggle is going to increase, it will bleed India more...kashmir will get INDEPENDENT but at the cost of what price, terrible for India.


----------



## OrionHunter

AsianUnion said:


> It will ONLY aggravate and INCREASE resentment towards India...the more you delay the more it becomes bigger and even a bigger problem for India.
> *
> Kashmir will become Independent the process has just restarted...*.


You seem desperate to become the first Prime Minister of a new independent Kashmir, what? It's time you seal your radiator that is continuously spewing nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AsianLion

seiko said:


> Your countrymen run all over the world about Kashmir issue. What did they achieve rather than some countries offering to mediate if two parties agree.. Your leaders made a grave mistake by signing Shimla Agreement.. There is noting other countries can do about it..




Pakistan doesnot need to achieve anything its Kashmirs who have to achieve and get remaining part of Jammu & Kashmir back. Pakistan looses nothing in the end, its India who lost thousands of soldiers and billions of dollars uptil now. Pakistan ONLY facilitates it as its brothers Kashmirs.

Sima Agreement says if not bilaterally then bring the issue world wide...read it carefully, all the clauses of agreement.


----------



## ranjeet

How many people have gathered there? any links for the Million march? I would like to supported it too.


----------



## AsianLion

*At Trafalgar Square #KashmirMillionMarch started to Flood London:*


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

More pics


----------



## AsianLion

ranjeet said:


> How many people have gathered there? any links for the Million march? I would like to supported it too.



Links yeah keep following this by clicking it: 

Tweets about #kashmirmillionmarch hashtag on Twitter

It has only started now....


----------



## waz

hinduguy said:


> who is going there btw.. among pdfers...
> @waz .. you lazy sod.. move your *** weather is not that bad...



Lol. There wasn't a million during the height of the troubles, doubt you would get that now. It all ended with horrid corruption some years ago, and the whole thing went South. 

A march raises ideas, fair enough. But this issue can only be solved by Pakistan and India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526309529194344448


----------



## ranjeet

So its' a PPP jalsa? Billu Bhutto jeeyay !!!


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526357542830481408


----------



## OrionHunter

levina said:


> nope not possible...this wont work in India's favor.
> 
> *5) India's connection to Indus would be under threat too and Indus is the source of water to many North western states. Indus also helps in generating hydro power.*


Spot on! All this Pakistani talk of love for 'Kashmiri Muslim brothers', so called Human Rights 'violations' in Kashmir, and so on, is all hogwash! The real story is your point no, 5 above. 

Yes! It's all about water!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

THE PROTEST HAS GONE VERY BIG NOW IN LONDON for KASHMIR INDEPENDENCE #KashmirMillionMarch :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526364599416020992



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526365353623183360


----------



## OrionHunter

AsianUnion said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526357542830481408


Isn't General Hafiz Saeed and his yahoos joining the billion march too? Without him, the billion march will be a flop show!


----------



## SrNair

'Despite efforts' what efforts.?
UK is a democratic nation they cant oppress protests .And UK govt already said that is not their diplomatic position.Indian Community in UK is a reputed community than any other SA communities ,So UK public wont show much interests in this.And UK is not in a position to challenge our diplomatic power.
So in conclusion these 'million' foreign protests cant challenge our diplomatic clout and reputation in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

AsianUnion said:


> THE PROTEST HAS GONE VERY BIG NOW IN LONDON for KASHMIR INDEPENDENCE #KashmirMillionMarch :


Very big? Really? I just counted 134 poodle fakers! You call that BIG??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

i am disappointed,,,,British Indians r so 'not baniya'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=743398245752820


----------



## livingdead

waz said:


> Lol. There wasn't a million during the height of the troubles, doubt you would get that now. It all ended with horrid corruption some years ago, and the whole thing went South.
> 
> A march raises ideas, fair enough. But this issue can only be solved by Pakistan and India.


boond boond se samander banta hai... 
waise kam se kam family outing ho jata... doosron se milte ... chat/panipuri khate... bachhon ke liye baloon
wagera bhi khareed lete... 
baite raho din bhar ghar main phir..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

Azadi mil gaya he kya??


----------



## Manindra

halupridol said:


> i am disappointed,,,,British Indians r so 'not baniya'


What do you want? Indian community does not have much unemployment , so they does not have spare time to this type of drama.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

halupridol said:


> i am disappointed,,,,British Indians r so 'not baniya'


maine chana aur mugfalli ka thela lagaya hai.. aur kya karun..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Any photo shoto
Would like to see how many turned up in the rally to eat free ka biriyani


----------



## halupridol

Manindra said:


> What do you want? Indian community does not have much unemployment , so they does not have spare time to this type of drama.





hinduguy said:


> maine chana aur mugfalli ka thela lagaya hai.. aur kya karun..


black masks,daesh flags n few slogans,,,,thats all u need for a guest appearance,,,,uske baad chana chabaiyo,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

AsianUnion said:


> Links yeah keep following this by clicking it:
> 
> Tweets about #kashmirmillionmarch hashtag on Twitter
> 
> It has only started now....


Some pics from this very hashtag:
















Don't see a million people...... far from it.


And where are all the women? Very tolerant of you guys 







+also saw some BS propaganda on that hashtag from a guy who was bussing in old Pakistani (men) from Bradford- protests from Delhi being masqueraded as Kashmir and even pictures of crying Palestinians being labelled Kashmiris.

A) It's Inhuman*e*
B) Clearly a photoshop (and a pathetic attempt at one)
C) This is a protest in Delhi, nothing at all to do with Kashmir



halupridol said:


> i am disappointed,,,,British Indians r so 'not baniya'


Like 99.999% of British people they didn't this event was happening and couldn't care less that it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

It's a shame that British-Pakistanis are not willing to participate in an event proposed by their own community.Let's see out of the 1.26 million British Pakistanis.....how many end up in the square?

Looks like they are struggling with the numbers .All they need is a DJ and some bass.


----------



## SrNair

AsianUnion said:


> It will ONLY aggravate and INCREASE resentment towards India...the more you delay the more it becomes bigger and even a bigger problem for India.
> 
> Kashmir will become Independent the process has just restarted....




Uk is now complaining because our foreign minister dont mention during her first briefing with media.
How can this UK to influence us? Forget UK no one in this planet gonna challenge us.It is a bitter truth and reality .You can take it or leave it.


----------



## Abingdonboy

AsianUnion said:


> It will ONLY aggravate and INCREASE resentment towards India...the more you delay the more it becomes bigger and even a bigger problem for India.


Umm....no. The longer the current peace lasts (thanks to the Indian Army) in the State, Kashmir (Indian side) will become more and more prosperous as the Indian economy grows. Pretty soon the "azadi" chants will die out once those youth who are currently being paid for such actions can find better paid employment elsewhere. 


You've lost, your proxy war has done nothing but set fire to your own nation- India is stronger for it.




AsianUnion said:


> Kashmir will become Independent the process has just restarted....


Based on what? Renewed efforts by Pakistanis to hype up the issue because their domestic situation is a mess?

GUYS, QUICK, THE CROWD IS "SWELLING"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Million march. . . Ye to lolwa ho gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Abingdonboy said:


> Some pics from this very hashtag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't see a million people...... far from it.
> 
> 
> And where are all the women? Very tolerant of you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +also saw some BS propaganda on that hashtag from a guy who was bussing in old Pakistani (men) from Bradford- protests from Delhi being masqueraded as Kashmir and even pictures of crying Palestinians being labelled Kashmiris.
> 
> A) It's Inhuman*e*
> B) Clearly a photoshop (and a pathetic attempt at one)
> C) This is a protest in Delhi, nothing at all to do with Kashmir
> 
> 
> Like 99.999% of British people they didn't this event was happening and couldn't care less that it is.


 
I feel very sad after looking at these pics. I regret not having booked a flight to London and offer moral support- if I had known turnout was so pathetic. *I support anything that will make Bilwal Bhutto PM of Pakistan.* This is not going as per plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Pakistani political flags at a march about Kashmir.....how telling 











It's a shame that there are no media outlets reporting on this event here in the UK, the only source of information I have is Twitter and it is full of the typical idiots.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Abingdonboy said:


> Pakistani political flags at a march about Kashmir.....how telling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that there are no media outlets reporting on this event here in the UK, the only source of information I have is Twitter and it is full of the typical idiots.


 
What flags are those?


----------



## Parul

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Million march. . . Ye to lolwa ho gaya



Billawal Bhutto is their. 

@Abingdonboy Has Million people gathered their or crowd is in thousands or Hundreds? I hope this March, don't meet the fate which Azadi March met.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

cloud_9 said:


> It's a shame that British-Pakistanis are not willing to participate in an event proposed by their own community.Let's see out of the 1.26 million British Pakistanis.....how many end up in the square?
> 
> Looks like they are struggling with the numbers .All they need is a DJ and some bass.


 
and Katrina Kaif...that'll bring all of them out


----------



## livingdead

where are the PTI girls...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sidak said:


> Billawal Bhutto is their.
> 
> @Abingdonboy Has Million people gathered their or crowd is in thousands or Hundreds? .


Well there is no coverage on the event here in the UK so I couldn't give an accurate idea about numbers but from the pictures it looks in the mid hundreds, they get more protestors when the Nigerian president comes to town 



Guynextdoor2 said:


> What flags are those?


I have no idea, never seen them before in my life. They must have been giving them out for free at the event- they all seem to have one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Happy Bilwal Bhutto PM to you Pakistan!!! Man, what style, grace and looking up at the stars even as a youngster. A man of destiny


----------



## AsianLion

Look at the people now coming to #KashmirMillionMarch, now increased to:






SUCK U INDIA , of lying again & again that people wont come out !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

AsianUnion said:


> Look at the people now coming to #KashmirMillionMarch, now increased to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUCK U INDIA , of lying again & again that people wont come out !!!!



Stop posting fake images. @Horus can you make sure that people don't post fake images like this one?

Original image London 2012: Fans line streets of London to say thank you to athletes - Mirror Online

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Abingdonboy

AsianUnion said:


> Look at the people now coming to #KashmirMillionMarch, now increased to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUCK U INDIA , of lying again & again that people wont come out !!!!




THAT'S THE 2012 LONDON OLYMPIC PARADE GENIUS!!!



Typical of the BS propaganda going around on social media- mislabelling photos, showing pictures without context and straight up fabricating photos. All you are doing by posting this is how badly you fools are FAILING.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AsianLion

jaunty said:


> Stop posting fake images. @Horus can you make sure that people don't post fake images like this one? The real protest looks like this



Stop ur lying propaganda again and again. Am inside the March and there are definitely reaching million now. people everywhere now. You just burn baby burn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Honestly, does anyone have any idea just what the hell this flag is:







The only time I've ever seen it.


----------



## jaunty

AsianUnion said:


> Stop ur lying propaganda again and again. Am inside the March and there are definitely reaching million now. people everywhere now. You just burn baby burn



A few hundred Pakistanis protesting in the UK makes me so nervous. 

Kashmir will forever be with India and there is nothing you can do about it. Stay pressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

WOW! People now coming to #KashmirMillionMarch, now increased to :

Suck U Indians, for lying again & again that people wont come out !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

AsianUnion said:


> Stop ur lying propaganda again and again. Am inside the March and there are definitely reaching million now. people everywhere now. You just burn baby burn


A million my backside, where is the coverage? I'm sat in front of a tv, as I flick through the news channels I see precisely ZERO reporting of this backside- not even on the banner at the bottom of the screen. Either you are lying or the world doesn't care, my bet is BOTH are true.



@Sidak we get more people than this during the Nagar Kirtan in my (relatively) small town and the ones in Slough and Southall would put this puny event to shame

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Iggy

@AsianUnion  nice try mate.. Too bad google is available to evil baniya also !!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

The fact this event is fuelled by domestic Pakistani politics becomes abundantly clear:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Abingdonboy said:


> A million my backside, where is the coverage? I'm sat in front of a tv, as I flick through the news channels I see precisely ZERO reporting of this backside- not even on the banner at the bottom of the screen. Either you are lying or the world doesn't care, my bet is BOTH are true.



Exactly why would India even provide coverage to Kashmirs in London protesting against Indian state terrorism.

Its just a beginning, keep watching the online link i provided in previous pages, direct stream for Indians like you who donot believe in truth and lie from their back side every now and then.


Otherwise see this twitter feed millions of tweets already made yet: Tweets about #kashmirmillionmarch hashtag on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

The fact that these guys have to use fake picture to show million people attending the protest tell a lot about how success the protest is!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaunty

How come there is no mention of this million march in the UK media?



Abingdonboy said:


> The fact this event is fuelled by domestic Pakistani politics becomes abundantly clear:



Desperate Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

AsianUnion said:


> Exactly why would India even provide coverage to Kashmirs in London protesting against Indian state terrorism.


I'm British genius, sat in front of my Sky HD box, can't see anything on BBC, Sky news, RT, CCTV, France 24- nowhere.




AsianUnion said:


> Otherwise see this twitter feed millions of tweets already made yet: Tweets about #kashmirmillionmarch hashtag on Twitter


Twitter seems to be the only place where one can get any information on this event from but jus look at the BS propaganda they are posting on there:









Poor Palestine children some sick freak is trying to pass off as Kashmiri for their own perverse goals- they've even (poorly) photoshopped in a Patka for the little boy.


You lot are doing the "cause" so much good.....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Iggy

@AsianUnion wonder why there is no aerial view photos of the protest!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Next stop Brussels tommorow....this KashmirMillionMarch will have far reaching effects !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

seiko said:


> @AsianUnion wonder why there is no aerial view photos of the protest!!


Not worth any new channel spending the money on the fuel for such a pitiful "protest":









AsianUnion said:


> And its increasing every moment, people are flocking in thousands right now...no place to stand or sit...Its will be over million, 10 lakh people in a couple of hours move it moves towards Downing Street to show the power of strength.
> 
> Next stop Brussels tommorow....this KashmirMillionMarch will have far reaching effects !!!


I sincerely hope your profession does not involve counting.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> What flags are those?


that's Azad Kashmir flag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Should rename it to Kashmir *Hundred *March. That will be more appropriate.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

AsianUnion said:


> Look at the people now coming to #KashmirMillionMarch, now increased to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUCK U INDIA , of lying again & again that people wont come out !!!!


Resorting to fake pics are we?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Abingdonboy said:


> A million my backside, where is the coverage? I'm sat in front of a tv, as I flick through the news channels I see precisely ZERO reporting of this backside- not even on the banner at the bottom of the screen. Either you are lying or the world doesn't care, my bet is BOTH are true.
> 
> 
> 
> @Sidak we get more people than this during the Nagar Kirtan in my (relatively) small town and the ones in Slough and Southall would put this puny event to shame



Got your point bro. Let them celebrated this March.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Millions in tweets already the Kashmirs have risen up: Every 1 minute 1000s of tweet on just this hash tag, #KashmirMillionMaach

Look here: Tweets about #kashmirmillionmarch hashtag on Twitter

Indians can keep lying and downplaying, it has started now...the impact is all Kashmirs need now.

India kee International pey maaro saab!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

The tweets turn into political issue making


Abingdonboy said:


> Not worth any new channel spending the money on the fuel for such a pitiful "protest":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely hope your profession does not involve counting.....




 They should have outsourced protest to India

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AsianLion

And its increasing every moment, people are flocking in thousands right now...no place to stand or sit...Its will be over million, 10 lakh people in a couple of hours before it moves towards Downing Street to show the power of strength to UK PM.

Next stop Brussels tommorow....this KashmirMillionMarch will have far reaching effects !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

AsianUnion said:


> And its increasing every moment, people are flocking in thousands right now...no place to stand or sit...Its will be over million, 10 lakh people in a couple of hours before it moves towards Downing Street to show the power of strength to UK PM.
> 
> Next stop Brussels tommorow....this KashmirMillionMarch will have far reaching effects !!!



So effectively million man march in London has ended.. Now getting ready for another embarrassment in Brussels..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

AsianUnion said:


> Millions in tweets already the Kashmirs have risen up: Every 1 minute 1000s of tweet on just this hash tag, #KashmirMillionMaach
> 
> Look here: Tweets about #kashmirmillionmarch hashtag on Twitter
> 
> Indians can keep lying and downplaying, it has started now...the impact is all Kashmirs need now.
> 
> India kee International pey maaro saab!!


It was a million march not million Tweet ... this march fell flat on it's face.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Almost everyone in Million March for Kashmir Independence abusing Indians and India:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526398414712356867

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

AsianUnion said:


>


IS he right to suck the ink out of that playcard?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Oh well there was so little media campaign that no Pakistani news channel reported or it was so little that I did not read anywhere before this thread. I may have participated in this march but alas we did not hear from anywhere

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Can anyone in UK and London do this to Indian and India so openly and easily, India is being humiliated in UK, where are all the partiotic Indians, y this open abuse in London towards India :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526404368082276354

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

AsianUnion said:


> Can anyone in UK and London do this to Indian and India so openly and easily, India is being humiliated in UK, where are all the partiotic Indians, y this open abuse in London towards India :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526404368082276354



Big deal...Dude stop making an idiot out of yourself..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormShadow

Even if 1 pakistani = 10 hindus, it dosent make a million.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AsianLion

seiko said:


> Big deal...Dude stop making an idiot out of yourself..




Apparently Indians like you are being made idiot and humiliated in front of world in a western country namely UK, London...how could Indians being so badly exposed and humilated in UK like this, even Pakistan has never faced such humiliation from people as do Indians face now on #kashmirMillionMarch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

AsianUnion said:


> Can anyone in UK and London do this to Indian and India so openly and easily, India is being humiliated in UK, where are all the partiotic Indians, y this open abuse in London towards India :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526404368082276354


Yes Britain has been humiliating Indians in Britain. They call them P****

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

SarthakGanguly said:


> Moot question. Kashmir does not desire independence from India. These hypothetical question is as relevant to asking - Is West Bengal/Karnataka/Himachal etc a viable state?



Of course you would say something like that pundit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

More pics from march:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526404550945550338

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormShadow

Lol...there are less people than nawaz sharif's un's speech.


----------



## AsianLion

ranjeet said:


> Yes Britain has been humiliating Indians in Britain. They call them P****



Exactly like this: poor Indian flag in chains in London, utter humiliation for being indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

AsianUnion said:


> Exactly like this: poor Indian flag in chains in London, utter humiliation for being indians


yeah how could they do this us? Nuke them.


----------



## AsianLion

WHILE in INDIAN OCCUPIED KASHMIR: POOR KASHMIRS facing Indian State Terrorism :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526406343423299584

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Aether said:


> Oh well there was so little media campaign that no Pakistani news channel reported or it was so little that I did not read anywhere before this thread. I may have participated in this march but alas we did not hear from anywhere


I was about to tag you but forgot your new id.... pdf se koi bhi nahi gaya.... bas dinbhar online timepass ..


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Where's the million in the million march?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

AsianUnion said:


> Exactly why would India even provide coverage to Kashmirs in London protesting against Indian state terrorism.
> 
> Its just a beginning, keep watching the online link i provided in previous pages, direct stream for Indians like you who donot believe in truth and lie from their back side every now and then.
> 
> 
> Otherwise see this twitter feed millions of tweets already made yet: Tweets about #kashmirmillionmarch hashtag on Twitter



Millions of tweets made but then why is it not trending? Leave aside UK it is not even trending in Pakistan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*United Kingdom Trends*
· Change

#MUFCvsCFC
#manutdvschelsea
Rafael
#12HOURSTIL1989
The Grinch
#NFLLondon
#MUNCHE
Eto'o
Fellaini
Chelsea

*Pakistan Trends*
· Change

#TabdeeliHumSe
#WeStandWithKhursheedShah
#PataNahi
#iSupportTUQ
#BhaagBilloBhaag
Target 438
Yasir Shah
Zulfiqar Babar
Australia
TesT PaK

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AsianLion

Indian agents tried to stop Bilawal from speech:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526411353268183040

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

SarthakGanguly said:


> Where's the million in the million march?


Logon ko funk marni nahi ati or shankh bajane chale hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

India being humiliated & insulted in UK !!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526411005522624512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526410665414492160

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

AsianUnion said:


> India being humiliated & insulted in UK !!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526410665414492160
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526411005522624512


----------



## AsianLion

The Kashmirs now moving to Downing Street to register complaint and memorandum to UK PM.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526414771248455681

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

AsianUnion said:


> The Kashmirs now moving to Downing Street to register complaint and memorandum to UK PM.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526414771248455681


ex Al Muhajiroun guys are in there as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

MORE PICS on latest Kashmir protest against India:








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526414354057809920

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

AsianUnion said:


> The Kashmirs now moving to Downing Street to register complaint and memorandum to UK PM.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526414771248455681



from this photo it looks like 200-300 people participated in miilion march.....
max 500-1000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

SarthakGanguly said:


> Where's the million in the million march?



I suspect RAW and MI6 - must have stopped the week's welfare checks - those 200 people were the one's who could afford the bus fare on their own.


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526419074025152513

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

This is so embarrassing for @AsianUnion . Twitter posts kerne pad rae hai . ANd twitter pe trend bhi nae ker raha .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

oh boy Indians top in comments in all these Kashmir march related threads.

worried much? of course not are you kidding me?

we are not worried at all .. trust us.. we are not. posting in these threads is just impulsive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

Cherokee said:


> This is so embarrassing for @AsianUnion . Twitter posts kerne pad rae hai . ANd twitter pe trend bhi nae ker raha .




Yeah right man. The truth is this : 47,455 Kashmiris died since October 1989 by India, which is no embarrassing for u.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526421136838782977

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

AsianUnion said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526419074025152513


WHY did you have to post this troll?

it sends Indians into frenzy
their left eye starts twitching and they declare Maha Yudh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Ofcourse this is not embarrassing for India raping and killing in Kashmir: # IndiaHumilated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Irfan Baloch said:


> WHY did you have to post this troll?
> 
> it sends Indians into frenzy
> their left eye starts twitching and they declare Maha Yudh




There is no legitimacy for English PM sitting in England to decide Kashmir Issue. UN has already made it clear that it is a bilateral issue.

India can also do a pro Kashmir March in every other country in grand style than this.

Western Powers cannot do a jack about Kashmir, Only way to resolve this issue is through bilateral talks.

You can resort to border firings or say both are nuclear powers on the brink of war. The world opinion is against Pakistan at this point. If the old tricks are played then it will do more damage to Pakistan and their strategic interests.

How about some pics of Balouchiatan Girls and women doing agitation against their missing husbands and Brothers??



AsianUnion said:


> Ofcourse this is not embarrassing for India raping and killing in Kashmir: # IndiaHumilated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

latest pictures emerge from KashmirMillionMarch in UK: It has done its JOB....it has made the impact....#Indiahumilated



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526421809978433536

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

Irfan Baloch said:


> oh boy Indians top in comments in all these Kashmir march related threads.
> 
> *worried much?* of course not are you kidding me?
> 
> we are not worried at all .. trust us.. we are not. posting in these threads is just impulsive.



No, Humored much instead.

When a *million* men march could not gather even 400 participant, it is a source of comedy rather than worry.Indians are posting here for entertainment.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

AsianUnion said:


> latest pictures emerge from KashmirMillionMarch in UK: It has done its JOB....it has made the impact....#Indiahumilated
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526421809978433536


Not a bad show at all
please keep uploading 

thats impressive


the Taliban bastards pretty much ruined the Kashmir cause. but it can be salvaged. good luck to Kashmiris whatever they decide for themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

Irfan Baloch said:


> Not a bad show at all
> please keep uploading
> 
> thats impressive
> 
> 
> the Taliban bastards pretty much ruined the Kashmir cause. but it can be salvaged. good luck to Kashmiris whatever they decide for themselves


the current march by pakistanis for pakistanis.. how else would you explain bilawal saying he will take kashmir .. 
and PTI guys took their flags too... so much for kashmiri?


----------



## AsianLion

Messages to read from Kashmirs in UK:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

OrionHunter said:


> How many threads do you guys want to open on this topic? It's been done to death out here....
> 
> A "Million March" Anti-India rally to take place in UK calling for 'independence of Kashmir'
> 
> I suggest you merge this one in the already running thread.



Just as many threads you want on Modi?

Modi cried today. Modi challenged USA. Modi has made India a superpower. Modi got fire in his pants. Modi takes a shower. Modi brushed his teeth using tap water.

?????


I mean, WTH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526425977627213824

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

AsianUnion said:


>




Teaching little children hatred and spitting pins at signs about India.....you stay classy Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ranjeet

AsianUnion said:


> Yeah right man. The truth is this : 47,455 Kashmiris died since October 1989 by India, which is no embarrassing for u.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526421136838782977


Weren't the deads in hundred of thousands? why be so frugal with the numbers man, a rounded figure adds to the theatrics.



Abingdonboy said:


> Teaching little children hatred and spitting pins at signs about India.....you stay classy Pakistanis.


UK pakistanis... They put the *** in class !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Phir @waz *Bhai* did you visit or was Bhabi like - No....you Kashmiris have created enough problems for Pakistan so stay put and do the dishes ?  

Achaaa Waz Bhai how do you rate the following universities: 

University of Birmingham, University College Dublin Smurfit and Herriot-Wyatt ! ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526425977627213824

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

AsianUnion said:


> Can anyone in UK and London do this to Indian and India so openly and easily, India is being humiliated in UK, where are all the partiotic Indians, y this open abuse in London towards India :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526404368082276354


What are you calling for? The police to intervene in this legal protest? Or for law abiding Indians to come and attack little children? No one did anything because no one cares, your pathetic "protest" and actions like spitting on the Indian state just show how petty and low you guys are. Indians taking the high ground and not giving this "protest" a single bit of attention was the PERFECT response. Had Indians turned up and caused trouble you can bet this would have been a major new story. As it stands not a single respectable media outlet covered it- not even your "brothers" at CCTV. 


I notice you guys didn't burn any Indian flags (usually your modus operandi), because then you know the police would've shut your little march down.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AsianLion

This is the hatred towards Indians, which India calls it the integral part of India, lol....lol

India has been completely exposed, totally humiliated and embarrassed in UK:








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526432980965670912

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

how many people showed up? Most pictures only showing a small section with a few dozen folks. Is there a long shot available ? Preferably a one not photoshopped by Pakistanis ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

AsianUnion said:


> India has been completely exposed, totally humiliated and embarrassed in UK:


Just by stating the same thing over and over again won't make it true, tell me exactly how India has been humiliated? Even if a million Pakistanis had turned up for this march as opposed to the <1,000 that did it would make zero difference and would not have humiliated India one bit. I'm honestly asking how India has been humiliated- I just don't see it. 


If anything this has humiliated whomever thought to label this a "million march", talking big and under delivering has shown how little support there actually is for this cause in a nation with one of the largest Pakistani communities (the only community who actually seems to give two hoots about the matter) let alone in Kashmir itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

Srinivas said:


> There is no legitimacy for English PM sitting in England to decide Kashmir Issue. UN has already made it clear that it is a bilateral issue.
> 
> India can also do a pro Kashmir March in every other country in grand style than this.
> 
> Western Powers cannot do a jack about Kashmir, Only way to resolve this issue is through bilateral talks.
> 
> You can resort to border firings and saying both are nuclear powers on the brink of war, But The world opinion is against Pakistan at this point. If the old tricks are played then it will do more damage to Pakistan and their strategic interests.
> 
> How about some pics of Balouchiatan Girls and women doing agitation against their missing husbands and Brothers??



Welcome Back. Nice Post Anna.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Soumitra said:


> Millions of tweets made but then why is it not trending? Leave aside UK it is not even trending in Pakistan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *United Kingdom Trends*
> · Change
> 
> #MUFCvsCFC
> #manutdvschelsea
> Rafael
> #12HOURSTIL1989
> The Grinch
> #NFLLondon
> #MUNCHE
> Eto'o
> Fellaini
> Chelsea
> 
> *Pakistan Trends*
> · Change
> 
> #TabdeeliHumSe
> #WeStandWithKhursheedShah
> #PataNahi
> #iSupportTUQ
> #BhaagBilloBhaag
> Target 438
> Yasir Shah
> Zulfiqar Babar
> Australia
> TesT PaK



While u posted ur own twisted lies with changes I will post the actual link to the top trends where 2000+ tweets every one minute, its now in millions:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526433146871353344

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

ranjeet said:


> Resorting to fake pics are we?


Typical of a lot of Pakistani members here .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

karan.1970 said:


> how many people showed up? Most pictures only showing a small section with a few dozen folks. Is there a long shot available ? Preferably a one not photoshopped by Pakistanis ?


Din't even reach five figures... they are never going to make any impact in London. Had it been held in Manchester or Birmingham.. they would have managed to reach 5 figures.. 'cause most of these Kashmiri expats are based around there! 

'Million March' comes a cropper in London | Business Standard News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

AsianUnion said:


> While u posted ur own twisted lies with changes I will post the actual link to the top trends where 2000+ tweets every one minute, its now in millions:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526433146871353344


Trending (and only 5th at that) in Pakistan, what a surprise 


Could you provide the same information for where this trended in the UK (you know, the country where this "million" march actually took place)?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## halupridol

RAW didnt sabotage the rally


----------



## AsianLion



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Sidak said:


> Welcome Back. Nice Post Anna.



How are you doing ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

JanjaWeed said:


> Din't even reach five figures... they are never going to make any impact in London. Had it been held in Manchester or Birmingham.. they would have managed to reach 5 figures.. 'cause most of these Kashmiri expats are based around there!
> 
> 'Million March' comes a cropper in London | Business Standard News


RAW/MOSSAD/CIA/MI6/MARTIAN PROPOGANDA!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

AsianUnion said:


>


 such a lousy Photoshop ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AsianLion

Participants outside Downing street filled all the way from Trafalgar Square:










karan.1970 said:


> such a lousy Photoshop ...




I know its two pics joined together, nothing big in it....but pooor piss inidans are left at counting people..i pity ur poor state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Srinivas said:


> How are you doing ??



I'm doing fine. Nothing to complain in life. You tell?

@Abingdonboy No one is broadcasting this Million March in UK? I and friends want to see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Abingdonboy said:


> RAW/MOSSAD/CIA/MI6/MARTIAN PROPOGANDA!!!


Like I quoted in the other thread.. Pakistanis are divided based on party lines even outside Pakistan. Unlike India.. Pakistani political parties have their political wings outside Pakistan too.. & are never going to manage a unified front.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B04Uo24CEAEthIf.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

Sidak said:


> I'm doing fine. Nothing to complain in life. You tell?
> 
> @Abingdonboy No one is broadcasting this Million March in UK? I and friends want to see it.



I am fine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

And the crowd from Diwali celebrations at the same venue

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sidak said:


> @Abingdonboy No one is broadcasting this Million March in UK? I and friends want to see it.


No one is even reporting it on their websites let alone broadcasting it! You have to understand that every weekend (even weekday) there are any number of protests going on in London for one thing or another, the media aren't going to send out teams to cover every single one unless it is actually worth reporting on (in scope and relevance).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karan.1970

AsianUnion said:


> Participants outside Downing street filled all the way from Trafalgar Square:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its two pics joined together, nothing big in it....but pooor piss inidans are left at counting people..i pity ur poor state.



Well, when Pakistan announces a million people march and cant even muster a couple of thousand, that goes to show how poor piss the whole county of Pakistan is in terms of backing up its claims

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## kbd-raaf

There may be more people online on this forum right now than were present in this unfortunately named 'Million Man March'.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

Abingdonboy said:


> Trending (and only 5th at that) in Pakistan, what a surprise
> 
> 
> Could you provide the same information for where this trended in the UK (you know, the country where this "million" march actually took place)?


current trend in UK.. 


Manchester United 1-1 Chelsea
#NFLLondon
#SEAvsCAR
Old Trafford
#MUFCvsCFC
Phil Dowd
#Falcons
Van Persie
#bbcsp
Scottish Labour

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## karan.1970

The websites of Pakistan's three leading daily newspapers, the Dawn, the News and the Express Tribune, until well after the march had concluded carried no story at all on the event. 

'Million March' comes a cropper in London | Business Standard News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

JanjaWeed said:


> Like I quoted in the other thread.. Pakistanis are divided based on party lines even outside Pakistan. Unlike India.. Pakistani political parties have their political wings outside Pakistan.. & are never going to manage a unified front.


This is the thing, when I saw the PTI flag at this "protest", this event has almost NOTHING to do with Kashmir but is almost entirely driven by (petty) domestic Pakistani politics.


And yes, it is extremely interesting to note that outside of Pakistan there is such division when it comes to political party, can't say I've noticed anything of the kind when it comes to Indians outside of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

karan.1970 said:


> The websites of Pakistan's three leading daily newspapers, the Dawn, the News and the Express Tribune, until well after the march had concluded carried no story at all on the event.
> 
> 'Million March' comes a cropper in London | Business Standard News


clocks went back by an hour in Europe today... sounds like protesters reached the venue too early & left early!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

kbd-raaf said:


> There may be more people online on this forum right now than were present in this unfortunately named 'Million Man March'.


that was cold. 

Anyway the crowd has increased many fold. according to this tweet. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526429341941395456

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

David Cameroon will feel as if he is ruling the world for sure, due to these protests by Pakistanis !!


----------



## pakdefender

It will be better for india to get out of Kashmir on its own rather than being forced out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

ranjeet said:


> Anyway the crowd has increased many fold. according to this tweet.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526429341941395456


This is PAKISTAN.

No way is that London.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> current trend in UK..
> 
> 
> Manchester United 1-1 Chelsea
> #NFLLondon
> #SEAvsCAR
> Old Trafford
> #MUFCvsCFC
> Phil Dowd
> #Falcons
> Van Persie
> #bbcsp
> Scottish Labour


Looks like ManU scored more than one goal today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karan.1970

AsianUnion said:


> I really actually pity the piss poor Indians now, who everyone can see on this thread are left only to count number of people...I mean they have tottally been subdued to the level of counting clerk a a typical Bania, Banias are good counters due to the nature of work they do. Hahahahah.
> 
> Anyway:


 the frustration of a spectacular failure is so apparent. As I always say about Pakistanis talking about Kashmir

"Baap na maari Mendaki... Beta Teerandaaz"

And the above applies to that idiotic moron Bilawal literally also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

pakdefender said:


> It will be better for india to get out of Kashmir on its own rather than being forced out



That's true.

Too bad for you, nobody can ever force India out of it's own territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Abingdonboy said:


> This is PAKISTAN.
> 
> No way is that London.


Crowd is crowd, be it UK or Pakistan.


----------



## AsianLion

I actually pity the piss poor Indians now, who everyone can see on this thread are left only to count number of people...I mean they have tottally been subdued to the level of counting clerk a a typical Bania, Banias are good counters due to the nature of work they do. Hahahahah.

Anyway:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

pakdefender said:


> It will be better for india to get out of Kashmir on its own rather than being forced out


Good one! Who is going to force them out exactly? The factor that looked like the best hope of achieving this (the militants sent over from Pakistan) has been well and truly suppressed by the Indian Army and police forces. Thus you have resorted to, what I'm going to call the "Gaza route", which is to try and get world public opinion on your side but here you have failed emphatically and no one in the West seems to care one iota.

So tell me again, how are you going to "force" India out of its own territory?


----------



## karan.1970

pakdefender said:


> It will be better for india to get out of Kashmir on its own rather than being forced out


 



Abingdonboy said:


> This is PAKISTAN.
> 
> No way is that London.


Some Pakistanis and their fake pictures  (like their fake achievements )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

The Kashmir cause is picking up pace and one can see the indians are getting more and more jittery now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

ranjeet said:


> Crowd is crowd, be it UK or Pakistan.


It's not hard to get a large crowd in Pakistan on any issue, let alone Kashmir. And do we know this protest is actually about the Kashmir issue (not that it would surprise me)?

I guarantee you that isn't anywhere in the UK so it sort of makes the tweet a complete lie. Not that I'm surprised, Pakistanis have been posting similar lies all day on social media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

While Modi in a state of shock after getting humiliated his country in UK .... is doing this: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526440545200402433

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526425977627213824

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

you can count more heads in this 'Minion march' than that 'Million march'...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ranjeet

On a related tangent ... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526401686584033280

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

pakdefender said:


> The Kashmir cause is picking up pace and one can see the indians are getting more and more jittery now


I can't speak for all 1.25 Billion Indians, but personally I am just finding the juxtaposition between calling this a "million" march and the reality utterly delicious. Jitters don't even come into it, what is to be afraid of? A few hundred British Pakistanis?


----------



## karan.1970

pakdefender said:


> The Kashmir cause is picking up pace and one can see the indians are getting more and more jittery now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Abingdonboy said:


> It's not hard to get a large crowd in Pakistan on any issue, let alone Kashmir. And do we know this protest is actually about the Kashmir issue (not that it would surprise me)?
> 
> I guarantee you that isn't anywhere in the UK so it sort of makes the tweet a complete lie. Not that I'm surprised, Pakistanis have been posting similar lies all day on social media.


You took the post too literally man, it was too obvious that's why posted it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

ranjeet said:


> On a related tangent ...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526401686584033280


More "innocent" Kashmiri-Punjabis needlessly slaughtered for the cause.


Oh wait...........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Meanwhile.

Bilawal Bhutto booed at Million March in London – The Express Tribune


----------



## pakdefender

kbd-raaf said:


> That's true.
> 
> Too bad for you, nobody can ever force India out of it's own territory.



once upon a time you people thought that Punjab and Sindh is indian territory , you were removed for there and now even after 67 years your bums are hurting and like a kicked dog you go doing chaun chaun chaun about formation of Pakistan , it would have been better if you had just gotten lost , that way youu would not have gotten so traumatized life , same will happen with Kashmir , its only a matter of time.

The Kashmir cause is one again picking up pace , you are blind if you cannot see it happening

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

It is a great successful show, which will move on to next days: I love the significance and it will go on more INTERNATIONALLY, big mistake by India, India Humilated.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526442222695505920

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

AsianUnion said:


> I actually pity the piss poor Indians now, who everyone can see on this thread are left only to count number of people...I mean they have tottally been subdued to the level of counting clerk a a typical Bania, Banias are good counters due to the nature of work they do. Hahahahah.
> 
> Anyway:




Bas itte se............


Munna, Isse jyada launde to maane apni class ke Engg Thermodyanamics ke re-evaluation karane ke protest ke liye juta liye thee.

Tumhari umma pe ek Engg college se jyada launde bhi nahi jute. la haul vila kuvat

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AsianLion

Now the launch platform for Kashmir and Jammu Independence has been made: it has to keep the momentum for months and years to come for FINAL blow to India: India has been exposed globally with a successful Kashmirs March in London:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526442978144190465

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

pakdefender said:


> once upon a time you people thought that Punjab and Sindh is indian territory , you were removed for there and now even after 67 years your bums are hurting and like a kicked dog you go doing chaun chaun chaun about formation of Pakistan , it would have been better if you had just gotten lost , that way youu would not have gotten so traumatized life , same will happen with Kashmir , its only a matter of time.
> 
> The Kashmir cause is one again picking up pace , you are blind if you cannot see it happening



The Kashmir issue is doing the opposite of picking up pace. Every day more countries confirm that there can only be negotiations between India and Pakistan. Every day the jihadi voice grows weaker.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

halupridol said:


> RAW didnt sabotage the rally


True. Pakistanis did.


----------



## JanjaWeed

In a way really glad that British Govt allowed this march to go ahead... at-least we know the reality now!


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526445502590898180

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

SarthakGanguly said:


> True. Pakistanis did.




are u sure ??? RAW doesnot work openly and get caught like ISI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

JanjaWeed said:


> current trend in UK..
> 
> 
> Manchester United 1-1 Chelsea
> #NFLLondon
> #SEAvsCAR
> Old Trafford
> #MUFCvsCFC
> Phil Dowd
> #Falcons
> Van Persie
> #bbcsp
> Scottish Labour


even Americai Narayanan's #HellYeah managed to trend top globally.. & this one is not even on UK top ten! @arp2041


----------



## Prometheus

BTW ............where are rest of million people in this Kashmir million march??? it doesnot look like even 1000 people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

indians were saying they dont care about Pakistani raising the Kashmir cause anywhere in the world , they are now super power india under modi

first their bubble got popped at the UN , now in Britian ... next I think overseas Pakistanis should organize a protest in US ... no matter what the indian say ( they a liers any way .. lol ) , it makes them extermely defensive and jittery when Kashmir is highlighted anywhere in the western world.

These protest serve a great purpose , it woul dbe highly foolish to under rate their significance espeially in present times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

AsianUnion said:


> It is a great successful show, which will move on to next days: I love the significance and it will go on more *INTERNATIONALLY*, big mistake by India, India Humilated.


"internationally"?


BBC News - UK
Latest UK news and comment | UK news | The Guardian
News - Latest Headlines, Photos and Videos | Daily Mail Online


The three most read news websites in the UK- not even a sentence on this "protest" 



It's disturbing that so many of you Pakistanis live in this fantasy world of yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JanjaWeed

Srinivas said:


> David Cameroon will feel as if he is ruling the world for sure, due to these protests by Pakistanis !!


& a big thank you to David Cameroon for allowing this to go ahead!


----------



## Prometheus

pakdefender said:


> once upon a time you people thought that Punjab and Sindh is indian territory , you were removed for there and now even after 67 years your bums are hurting and like a kicked dog you go doing chaun chaun chaun about formation of Pakistan , it would have been better if you had just gotten lost , that way youu would not have gotten so traumatized life , same will happen with Kashmir , its only a matter of time.
> 
> The Kashmir cause is one again picking up pace , you are blind if you cannot see it happening




dont worry mate ....wats if this million march failed to attract even 1000 people .....u can always hold march in Pakistan again .....I am sure lots of "VEHLA" people will come

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Prometheus said:


> BTW ............where are rest of million people in this Kashmir million march??? it doesnot look like even 1000 people


Almost a million people/protestors have been kidnapped to prevent this march. 

That explains it. 

These are the dying cries of a dying state. Long gone are the days when India was a rotting socialist state and the other was riding American and NATO goodwill.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Srinivas

anonymus said:


> Bas itte se............
> 
> 
> *Munna, Isse jyada launde to maane apni class ke Engg Thermodyanamics ke re-evaluation karane ke protest ke liye juta liye thee.
> 
> Tumhari umma pe ek Engg college se jyada launde bhi nahi jute. la haul vila kuvat*



Which alien Basha hai??


----------



## Abingdonboy

+ @AsianUnion 

The second most popular online news site (the most popular- the Daily Mail also having ignored this matter entirely):

International News - The New York Times

No reference to this "protest".....how strange.



So tell me, exactly, how India is being "internationally humiliated"??


----------



## Prometheus

SarthakGanguly said:


> Almost a million people/protestors have been kidnapped to prevent this march.
> 
> That explains it.
> 
> These are the dying cries of a dying state. Long gone are the days when India was a rotting socialist state and the other was riding American and NATO goodwill.




or maybe they were not paid well enough to show up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Prometheus said:


> BTW ............where are rest of million people in this Kashmir million march??? it doesnot look like even 1000 people




Exactly as a Bania you are now only left to counting but since u never reached there, how could u see anything it was a great show, and people filled from Downing street to Trafalgar square, if u know what i mean the location of Downing street to Trafalgar square all filled with Kashmirs who were oppressed by Indians forces will remind u it is over 12 km , and hence if u do per square meter and put a person, u can easily guess how many lakh people were there in a foreign western country UK, where India and Indians was humiliated at international stage.

The Kashmir Independence is not going to end, it is NEVER going to end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

AsianUnion said:


> Now the launch platform for Kashmir and Jammu Independence has been made: it has to keep the momentum for months and years to come for FINAL blow to India: India has been exposed globally with a successful Kashmirs March in London:


Is anyone else slightly concerned about @AsianUnion's mental health? It's quite disturbing how removed from reality he is....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

Abingdonboy said:


> + @AsianUnion
> 
> The second most popular online news site (the most popular- the Daily Mail also having ignored this matter entirely):
> 
> International News - The New York Times
> 
> No reference to this "protest".....how strange.
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me, exactly, how India is being "internationally humiliated"??




i guess u should his last tweet posted here................last line under pics says Missing 1,999999 people

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

Srinivas said:


> Which alien Basha hai??




Khari boli ( Hindi ); Western UP, Delhi, Haryana style.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

JanjaWeed said:


> In a way really glad that British Govt allowed this march to go ahead... at-least we know the reality now!



Why not? British nationals have the legal right to assemble and protest in their own country.


----------



## Prometheus

AsianUnion said:


> Now the launch platform for Kashmir and Jammu Independence has been made: it has to keep the momentum for months and years to come for FINAL blow to India: India has been exposed globally with a successful Kashmirs March in London:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526442978144190465


u mate ..............did yeah checked the comment written with these pics.......................it is hilarious.................its making fun of this march........and calling it a failure......................


----------



## Abingdonboy

You know what, I genuinely wish I had stumped up the rail fare and made the journey to London today, just so I could have seen for myself how pathetically small this "million" march "protest" was and taken some pictures as proof to show up to all these liars.....


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526449386205638656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526406164322324480

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

kbd-raaf said:


> There may be more people online on this forum right now than were present in this unfortunately named 'Million Man March'.



*
POST OF THE WEEK!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

AsianUnion said:


> Exactly as a Bania you are now only left to counting but since u never reached there, how could u see anything it was a great show, and people filled from Downing street to Trafalgar square, if u know what i mean the location of Downing street to Trafalgar square all filled with Kashmirs who were oppressed by Indians forces will remind u it is over 12 km , and hence if u do per square meter and put a person, u can easily guess how many lakh people were there in a foreign western country UK, where India and Indians was humiliated at international stage.
> 
> The Kashmir Independence is not going to end, it is NEVER going to end.




lol.....what makes u think I am a Baniya???? oh man u looks like a racist to me


----------



## anonymus

ExtraOdinary said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526406164322324480




Gaon basa nahin, lutere pehle aa gaye : Pakistan Ischtyle.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ExtraOdinary said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526406164322324480


along with Indian agents?


----------



## AsianLion

Twitter and Facebook gone crazy with Kashmir Independence Million March tags:

Tweets about #kashmirmillionmarch hashtag on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Prometheus said:


> BTW ............where are rest of million people in this Kashmir million march??? it doesnot look like even 1000 people


you should improve your math skills. .. 1pakistani=10 Indians... that means 1000 Pakistanis= 10000Indians..... if we add 00... there you go million ...


btw this is big lolwa..... if the protest planned by kashmiries itself why are these Pakistani attending???


----------



## JanjaWeed

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Why not? British nationals have the legal right to assemble and protest in their own country.


ofcourse they do. Let's hope the same is repeated in Sydney Harbour & Time square too!


----------



## AsianLion

Meanwhile in Indian occupation of Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

AsianUnion said:


> Now the launch platform for Kashmir and Jammu Independence has been made: it has to keep the momentum for months and years to come for FINAL blow to India: India has been exposed globally with a successful Kashmirs March in London:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526442978144190465


----------



## anonymus

AsianUnion said:


> Twitter and Facebook gone crazy with Kashmir Independence Million March tags:
> 
> Tweets about #kashmirmillionmarch hashtag on Twitter




Is craziness afflicting "1 Ghazi marcher=10000 Kuffars" contagious?


----------



## AsianLion

Mass Graves in India :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526443277017698304

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

AsianUnion said:


> Meanwhile in Indian occupation of Kashmir


From a cursory glance I see images that are clearly photoshopped, some from Pakistan and some images of Gaza.


----------



## Prometheus

Abingdonboy said:


>




he was too busy posting this .....he didnt even read the whole comment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

More pictures, Kashmirs FILLED top to down from Trafalgar Square to Downing street, a great show: this will now move to bigger platforms:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Abingdonboy said:


> From a cursory glance I see images that are clearly photoshopped, some from Pakistan and some images of Gaza.


What else do you expect given the past history of Pakistani members posting such pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526433179214032896


----------



## karan.1970

AsianUnion said:


> More pictures, Kashmirs FILLED top to down from Trafalgar Square to Downing street, a great show: this will now move to bigger platforms:


Are there more English coppers or Kashmiri protesters in this picture


----------



## AsianLion

People can be seen right to the end on Trafalgar Square, more thousands of people on road leading to Downing street 2-3km distance:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

BTW @AsianUnion , a perfect song for You and your fellow Jihadi freedom fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

my god... look at the crowd... huge protest...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Ummm guys.......







































*

The Diwali festival held in the exact same location (Trafalgar square) less than twenty four hours (Saturday 26th October) before this "million" march "protest"*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Prometheus

danger007 said:


> my god... look at the crowd... huge protest...



we are doomed ........Kashmir is Internationalized

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Abingdonboy said:


> Ummm guys.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Diwali festival held in the exact same location (Trafalgar square) less than twenty four hours (Saturday 26th October) before this "million" march "protest"



What has this any relevance to this thread....you ppl are pathetic, get used to Indians getting humilated in world now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

AsianUnion said:


> What has this any relevance to this thread....you ppl are pathetic, get used to Indians getting humilated in world now.


Well it provides a reference point to what "packed" looks like at Trafalgar square. I didn't even remotely see such scenes when it comes to this "protest" today.....


----------



## Prometheus

Abingdonboy said:


> Ummm guys.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Diwali festival held in the exact same location (Trafalgar square) less than twenty four hours (Saturday 26th October) before this "million" march "protest"




Oh my god ...............this made the "Million" protest as lonely guy holding playcards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

danger007 said:


> my god... look at the crowd... huge protest...




That was in the morning, when ppl started collecting, you Bania Indian, resort to counting only to hide ur shame, atleast u have some work to do...anyway am happy for Indians to keep counting while the real work has only restarted....lol lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

AsianUnion said:


> What has this any relevance to this thread....you ppl are pathetic, get used to Indians getting humilated in world now.




yes he is humiliated... we all doomed. ... you don't even know the meaning of crowd ... lol...


----------



## Abingdonboy

They couldn't even maintain the semblance of unity on this matter:







*
The stage that the "leaders" of this "protest" were on, littered with bottles, tomatoes and shoes after having been thrown at them. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

AsianUnion said:


> That was in the morning, when ppl started collecting, you Bania Indian, resort to counting only to hide ur shame, atleast u have some work to do...anyway am happy for Indians to keep counting while the real work has only restarted....lol lol




oh come on mate !!! just admit the Million march failed to cross 1000 mark

there is no point defending the flop show.

In my college , we were taught a simple rule to treat a disease , you got to diagonse first......he are in denial............it wont cure the problem.


----------



## AsianLion

Prometheus said:


> oh come on mate !!! just admit the Million march failed to cross 1000 mark
> 
> there is no point defending the flop show.
> 
> In my college , we were taught a simple rule to treat a disease , you got to diagonse first......he are in denial............it wont cure the problem.




if it failed why the unprovoked firing started in Indian occupied Kahmir, lololollolol. 

If its not a grand show, why there are 1000 tweets per minute: Tweets about #kashmirmillionmarch hashtag on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

AsianUnion said:


> if it failed why the unprovoked firing started in Indian occupied Kahmir, lololollolol.




nothing serious.........BSF might be bored or in Diwali festival mood and need some "BOOM BOOM"

what happens in kashmir , doesnot effect rest of India ........I am in Punjab ...near India -pak border ........and my district is touched by JK .............doesnot even bother me....let alone rest of states

how is firing in kashmir or a curfew in srinagar effect me ???


----------



## AsianLion

*London’s ‘million march’ shouts out loud at Indian atrocities*
31 MINS AGOBY AGENCIES








Thousands of people supporting the Kashmir cause came out on the streets of London Sunday to show solidarity with the citizens of Indian-held Kashmir in their decades-long struggle for the right of self-determination.

In this regard, “London Million March” started from London’s Trafalgar Square and concluded at 10 Downing Street to protest against human rights violations by Indian troops in the occupied Kashmir.

Barrister Mahmood spearheaded the event which not only highlighted the grave human tragedy in Indian occupied Kashmir but also called on Britain to play its role in helping the Kashmiris obtain their legitimate right of self-determination.

“We have gathered here to express solidarity with the people of Kashmir and to divert attention of the international community towards Kashmir issue,” former prime minister of Azad Kashmir, Barrister Sultan said during the march. He said this struggle would continue till the independence of Kashmir.

Barrister Sultan has also demanded of the United Nations to take notice of the killing of the innocent Kashmiri people as a result of firing on the Line of Control. He also demanded that the Indian prime minister instead of issuing provocative statements should withdraw 800,000 Indian forces deployed in the disputed territory.

Barrister Sultan and Andrew Griffiths MP, chair of the All Parities Kashmir Committee in the House of Commons also addressed a press conference in the British parliament ahead of the march.

Besides, a petition will also be submitted asking the British government to impress upon India to resolve the Kashmir dispute.

In a statement, Hurriyat leader Syed Ali Gilani declaring London Million March a much needed step stated that it was to give world a message that terrorism has no direct or indirect link to the Kashmir Liberation Movement and the people of Kashmir were struggling for their genuine right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

AsianUnion said:


> Now unprovoked firing by Indians to show their utmost FRUSTRATION after humiliation , HAHAHA:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526440422592507905




u know ....Pak Rangers should had taken those sweets sent by BSF


----------



## Abingdonboy

AsianUnion said:


> If its not a grand show, why there are 1000 tweets per minute: Tweets about #kashmirmillionmarch hashtag on Twitter


1000 tweets per minute you say, well I've had this exact hashtag open for a few hours now, I'll leave it for about 3-4 minuets and come back to it. The banner at the top indicates how many tweets have been received since you last refreshed the page, at most it has been 20-30 (and I've left it for upwards of 10 mins). If it was 1000 tweets a minute this would easily be trending worldwide on twitter- but it's not. You guys need to learn about decimals and figures, 1,000,000 does not equal 1,000 and 1,000 does not equal 10.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## danger007

AsianUnion said:


> if it failed why the unprovoked firing started in Indian occupied Kahmir, lololollolol.
> 
> If its not a grand show, why there are 1000 tweets per minute: Tweets about #kashmirmillionmarch hashtag on Twitter


ok keyboard warrior. .


----------



## AsianLion

*Hurriyat (M) submits memorandum, calls Kashmir dispute challenge for UN*

*Srinagar: *Ahead of the scheduled ‘Million March’ at London Hurriyat Conference (M) Sunday passed a memorandum in which it said that Kashmir dispute is challenge for the UN and lauded the role of Kashmiri diaspora.

The memorandum while narrating the history of Kashmir conflict for the European union said, “66 years of occupation and coercion has only steeled the will of the people.”

The memorandum stated, “We must not forget that Kashmir is one of the main and first conflict raised in the United Nations.
The resolution of Kashmir dispute is thus a challenge for UN, and for the entire international community; indeed for all those nations who believe in the right of self determination and the rights of the people.”

“In recent times people were given an opportunity to exercise their choice to decide about their future in Scot land, East Timor and Southern Sudan where people decided about their future with full freedom and without any coercion or intimidation. The international community and the responsible leadership of the respective countries played a pivotal role to achieve this objective.

The people of Kashmir, however has been denied this opportunity to decide about their future,” read the statement.
Lauding the role of Kashmir diaspora it said, “Right from 1947 they have remained strong supporter of the movement of Kashmiris and the efforts of Hurriyat Conference to secure the right of self determination for the people of Jammu and Kashmir. They have also done a commendable job of exposing the grave human rights violations perpetrated against the unarmed civilian population of Kashmir by the Indian authorities and their puppet regimes in Kashmir.”

Welcoming the London ‘Million March’ the memorandum stated, “On October 26, 2014 when sixty seven years of occupation of Kashmir by India are going to complete, Kashmiri diaspora under the leadership of Barrister Sultan Mehmood has organised a million march from all across the Europe to attract the attention of the European nations and rest of the international community towards the need to address and resolve the long pending dispute of Kashmir dispute which is the main cause of concern and confrontation the South Asia and which also has become a nuclear flash point posing threat of a nuclear clash in the region. The march is also with the purpose to make the world aware of the gross suppression of the human rights violations being committed in Kashmir by Indian Forces.”

It said, “Hurriyat (M) along with the Kashmiri diaspora on this occasion once again through this memorandum reminds the government and leadership of Britain and European Union of their role and responsibility towards the people of Kashmir and the resolution of the long pending dispute of Kashmir. We hope as in Scotland, East Timor and Southern Sudan, the people of Jammu and Kashmir with your support and the support of nations of the world will help secure their right of self determination for the people of J&K.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

AsianUnion said:


> if it failed why the unprovoked firing started in Indian occupied Kahmir, lololollolol.
> 
> If its not a grand show, why there are 1000 tweets per minute: Tweets about #kashmirmillionmarch hashtag on Twitter


Because I like to back my assertions up with FACTS (unlike you) see the images that are attached. In one minute 10 new tweets on the topic, _*not*_ 1000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Why the Indian Government of 1.4 billion Indians is so offended by it that it keeps passing statements, KASHMIR is fast becoming an INTERNATIONAL ISSUE now, it will not stop, India has to SHUTUP like in UK !!!

*India terms Kashmir Milliion March as inconsequental, calls it gimmick

KT NEWS SERVICE*

NEW DELHI, Oct 26 :*The government of India has clearly made it clear that it would not be intimidated by the so-called Kashmir Million March which is being planned inLondonby pro-Pakistan groups on October 26. The Indian government made it clear that such tactics culd not overawe a nation of a billion people. India has also rejected the efforts being made by Pakistan to internationalize the Kashmir issue as it brought out a resolution against Indian over ceasefire violations, and also raised the matter in UN calling for resolution of the Kashmir issue.*

The Indian external affairs ministry spokesperson Syed Akbarudin meanwhile said that certain organization which were bent upon creating a wedge between India and UK were trying to use the Kashmir issue as per their selfish agenda. The spokesperson also made it clear that UK considered this issue as bilateral, and wanted both India and Pakistan to resolve it. Taking this into account, Indian officials said that they were quite comfortable with any kind of march which would be taken out in that country. He also asserted that India was a country of billion people, andnumberdid not overawe it.


Earlier, *this issue was raised by Indian external affairs minister Sushma Swaraj* who took up the matter with her British counterpart during her visit toLondonlast week. The Million March is planned by anti-India groups from Trafalgar Square inLondonwih the aim ofhighlightingthe Kashmir issue. The Indian government has also said that repeated ceasefire violation by Pakistan was meant for domestic audience, and India will not succumb to any pressure tactics of this kind. The external affairs ministry has also maintained that passing of resolutions in the parliament of Pakistan is an internal matter of that country, and it does has no effect on the bilateral nature of the Kashmir issue. India however has maintained that it is ready for talks with Pakistan under the provisions of Shimla agreement, and Lahore declaration but in an amicable environment for which steps would have to be taken by both countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

What further proof does one need that this whole movement has been taken over by petty Pakistani politics


----------



## AsianLion

Strongly suggest the Kashmirs resort to take up arms against India after the Million Marches had ENDED....to fight Indian aggression and state terrorism, next step is to use methods to increase casualties and money for Indian Occupied Forces...after Kashmir Million March and acceptance by UK, Brussles, and other world countries including Pakistan, the Kashmir dispute is fast becoming a hot spot, the armed struggle is the way against Indian Secuirty Forces armed forced oppressions. time will tell.

*Blackest day for Indian Occupied Kashmiris: MC*

Monday, 27 October 2014 0:02
Written by: Reader Correspondent
Leave a reply
Srinagar

*Srinagar:* *Calling October 27, 1947 as the blackest day in the Kashmir history, Muslim Conference chairman Shabir Ahmad Dar on Sunday appealed people to boycott the coming assembly elections.*

*In a statement Dar said, “This day will always be a remembered as black day until the last Indian trooper leaves Kashmir.”*

Appealing people to boycott the elections, Dar said, “By boycotting the forthcoming parliamentary elections in letter and spirit you will show love and respect for the freedom movement. The so called-elections being held in Jammu Kashmir are never democratic in nature instead this is an exercise in futility undertaken by government of India to hoodwink international opinion.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

AsianUnion said:


> Now unprovoked firing by Indians to show their utmost FRUSTRATION after humiliation , HAHAHA:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526440422592507905


just read the tweet before you post my friend... It's other way around!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Rally in London for the cause of Kashmir.. but the impact in Hyderabad, Pakistan..

The clashes occurred after reports Bilawal Bhutto was interrupted by PTI activists at a million march speech in London.
Two injured in Hyderabad after PTI, PPP clashes - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

AsianUnion said:


> Strongly suggest the Kashmirs resort to take up arms against India after the Million Marches had ENDED....to fight Indian aggression and state terrorism, next step is to use methods to increase casualties and money for Indian Occupied Forces...after Kashmir Million March and acceptance by UK, Brussles, and other world countries including Pakistan, the Kashmir dispute is fast becoming a hot spot, the armed struggle is the way against Indian Secuirty Forces armed forced oppressions. time will tell.
> 
> *Blackest day for Indian Occupied Kashmiris: MC*
> 
> Monday, 27 October 2014 0:02
> Written by: Reader Correspondent
> Leave a reply
> Srinagar
> 
> *Srinagar:* *Calling October 27, 1947 as the blackest day in the Kashmir history, Muslim Conference chairman Shabir Ahmad Dar on Sunday appealed people to boycott the coming assembly elections.*
> 
> *In a statement Dar said, “This day will always be a remembered as black day until the last Indian trooper leaves Kashmir.”*
> 
> Appealing people to boycott the elections, Dar said, “By boycotting the forthcoming parliamentary elections in letter and spirit you will show love and respect for the freedom movement. The so called-elections being held in Jammu Kashmir are never democratic in nature instead this is an exercise in futility undertaken by government of India to hoodwink international opinion.”


lol but the fact that no one boycotts the election .... all Paid people of ISI/ PAK make noise " empty vessels make lot of noise"


----------



## waz

Armstrong said:


> Phir @waz *Bhai* did you visit or was Bhabi like - No....you Kashmiris have created enough problems for Pakistan so stay put and do the dishes ?
> 
> Achaaa Waz Bhai how do you rate the following universities:
> 
> University of Birmingham, University College Dublin Smurfit and Herriot-Wyatt ! ?



Me and Babi had too much on bro.

Uni of Birmingham is excellent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

AsianUnion said:


> Why the Indian Government of 1.4 billion Indians is so offended by it that it keeps passing statements, KASHMIR is fast becoming an INTERNATIONAL ISSUE now, it will not stop, India has to SHUTUP like in UK !!!



nothing wrong in showing the mirror or telling the truth to the people who live in fantasy world. Lol ... no other country talk about country other then PAK...... grow or else everyone reaches MARS and you will still crying for kashmir.


----------



## GORKHALI

Its me or evryone else ,it seems RAW is behind all this grand failure of Million march. Damn it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

The final message of the successful day for Kashmir Independance March - All objectives achieved.... Internationalise the problem, World now completely knows about it, highlight Indian illegal occupation, highlist Indian state terrorism, suppression & oppression of Kashmirs, human rights violations committed by Indians, tell to the world the fake election drama by India ahead of time, UK humilates India by allowing Kashmir dispora to hold March, submit memorandum to UK PM peacefully, and restart Kashmir Struggle for Indepedence inside IOK: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526449386205638656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

AsianUnion said:


> The final message of the successful day for Kashmir Independance March - All objectives achieved.... Internationalise the problem, World now completely knows about it, highlight Indian illegal occupation, highlist Indian state terrorism, suppression & oppression of Kashmirs, human rights violations committed by Indians, tell to the world the fake election drama by India ahead of time, UK humilates India by allowing Kashmir dispora to hold March, submit memorandum to UK PM peacefully, and restart Kashmir Struggle for Indepedence inside IOK



Now let us all watch it fade away.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

AsianUnion said:


> The final message of the successful day for Kashmir Independance March - All objectives achieved.... Internationalise the problem, World now completely knows about it, highlight Indian illegal occupation, highlist Indian state terrorism, suppression & oppression of Kashmirs, human rights violations committed by Indians, tell to the world the fake election drama by India ahead of time, UK humilates India by allowing Kashmir dispora to hold March, submit memorandum to UK PM peacefully, and restart Kashmir Struggle for Indepedence inside IOK:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526449386205638656


Not even a mad man would claim to have internationalised this matter with this event- if no (literally NONE) major international media outlet is reporting on this event, how is this a success?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Go through the Tweets about #kashmirmillionmarch hashtag on Twitter 98% of the tweets aren't about the "Kashmir cause" at all but about domestic (petty) Pakistani politics,


Even on this topic you guys aren't unified anymore- God help Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

Abingdonboy said:


> Go through the Tweets about #kashmirmillionmarch hashtag on Twitter 98% of the tweets aren't about the "Kashmir cause" at all but about domestic (petty) Pakistani politics,
> 
> 
> Even on this topic you guys aren't unified anymore- God help Pakistan.




You do realise that Kashmir cause is FIRST for Kashmirs and Pakistanis ONLY has a FACILITATOR role for its brothers in Occupied Kashmir.



Abingdonboy said:


> Not even a mad man would claim to have internationalised this matter with this event- if no (literally NONE) major international media outlet is reporting on this event, how is this a success?




Secondly KashmirMillionMarch received and achieved what it set out to do. The Kashmir dispora showed solidarity to its Kashmiri brother in IOK. The Struggle is being given a PUSH UP peacefully on world stage...it wont end their, if by any means u r mistaken badly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

AsianUnion said:


> You do realise that Kashmir cause is FIRST for Kashmirs and Pakistanis ONLY has a FACILITATOR role for its brothers in Occupied Kashmir.


Not that I buy that for a second (the whole Kashmir "cause" is an entirely Pakistani backed and supported effort) but as "facilitators" you guys have ensured this "protest" turned into a pathetic display of petty politics (not that it was ever set to be a large scale and well reported protest). 

It was clearly demonstrated that the only way the Kashmir "cause" is kept alive is by this kind of shenanigans by Pakistani politicians. Without these guys playing the "K card" every five minute the cause would wither and die.



AsianUnion said:


> Secondly KashmirMillionMarch received and achieved what it set out to do. The Kashmir dispora showed solidarity to its Kashmiri brother in IOK. The Struggle is being given a PUSH UP peacefully on world stage...it wont end their, if by any means u r mistaken badly.


Yeah yeah yeah, for all the good it did. Aside from tweets and a few Pakistani news channels no one even knows this event happened.

Not only the world but Pakistanis and Kashmiris today showed their INDIFFERENCE to this entirly artificial "struggle".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

what was pakistan expecting from these 1000 people march in london???

they expecting that ordinary people will get enrazed and call shut down of whole UK and FORCE govt of UK to pressure India or attack India and liberate kashmir????

get out of dream world............playing in the hands of politicians .................they all want ur money and votes , so that the power remains with them ..................nothing else .

There is no way in this world , in current world politics , India is gonna get forced by anyone when it comes to Kashmir.

we knows it , UK knows it , it will be better if Pakistan learn it fast.

This Kashmir issue doesnot bother ordinary Indian citizen anymore...............we dont want any progress to be made if its asking us to abolish our stand on Kashmir.


But for Pakistan , its a irritating factor , and over the time this irritation has led to the development of cancer.....and as a result of it Pakistan is in mess.

Leave Kashmir and cure that Cancer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Abingdonboy said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, for all the good it did. Aside from tweets and a few Pakistani news channels no one even knows this event happened.
> 
> Not only the world but Pakistanis and Kashmiris today showed their INDIFFERENCE to this entirly artificial "struggle".




Then why did Government of 1.4 B Indians had to beg UK not once, nor twice but thrice to stop the Kashmir protest and ban it altogether.

Do u want me to post all the news channels reports here?

This KashmirMillionMarch, has ramifications, and the ramifications will be seen in Indian Occupied Kashmir soon. GOI worst fear as come alive again and on world stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

AsianUnion said:


> Then why did Government of 1.4 B Indians had to beg UK not once, nor twice but thrice to stop the Kashmir protest and ban it altogether.
> 
> Do u want me to post all the news channels reports here?
> 
> This KashmirMillionMarch, has ramifications, and the ramifications will be seen in Indian Occupied Kashmir soon. GOI worst fear as come alive again and on world stage.



Quoted for the record. Let us come back in a few weeks to see how true these claims turn out to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

AsianUnion said:


> Then why did Government of 1.4 B Indians had to beg UK not once, nor twice but thrice to stop the Kashmir protest and ban it altogether.
> 
> Do u want me to post all the news channels reports here?
> 
> This KashmirMillionMarch, has ramifications, and the ramifications will be seen in Indian Occupied Kashmir soon. GOI worst fear as come alive again and on world stage.




ok theek hai ..............and then what will Indian govt do???

hey mate , u know every Pakistani threatens India with nukes .........they openly say that If India attacks Pakistan and pakistan lost they will nuke India .............ever imagined what will India do if ever in future it looked to India that Kashmir is slipping away


----------



## jaunty

So it was a flop show?


----------



## AsianLion

jaunty said:


> So it was a flop show?




As much as the Indians come and say this, it has flop, the more assurance and happiness every Kashmiri gets, that how much butt hurt Indians are that the Kashmir March has achieved its objectives. Enemy burns means something good has started....Do u really think Kashmir Struggle has fininshed and nothing for India to worry about it.?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

AsianUnion said:


> Do u really think Kashmir Struggle has fininshed and nothing for India to worry about it.?



It has not finished but there is nothing much to worry about for India. The days of full blown Pakistani sponsored terrorism in Kashmir are over.


----------



## AsianLion

jaunty said:


> It has not finished but there is nothing much to worry about for India. The days of full blown Pakistani sponsored terrorism in Kashmir are over.



Great !!!

At-least next time NEVER blame Pakistan about home grown Independence struggle, PROMISE me that. Post responded for record.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

AsianUnion said:


> At-least next time NEVER blame Pakistan about home grown Independence struggle, PROMISE me that. Post responded for record.



Pakistani sponsored terrorism in Kashmir has been stopped to a large extent by Indian security forces and intelligence apparatus. Check the number of terrorist attacks in Kashmir in recent years and compare it with 15-20 years before. That is what I was trying to say. We have become a lot more efficient in dealing with terrorism.


----------



## Prometheus

jaunty said:


> So it was a flop show?



it wasnt even a show

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chhota bheem

Prometheus said:


> it wasnt even a show


You mean its over,I wanted to follow the Million march and was about to tag @Horus for the timing of the march,i am disappointed.


----------



## AsianLion

jaunty said:


> Pakistani sponsored terrorism in Kashmir has been stopped to a large extent by Indian security forces and intelligence apparatus. Check the number of terrorist attacks in Kashmir in recent years and compare it with 15-20 years before. That is what I was trying to say. We have become a lot more efficient in dealing with terrorism.




Ok good enough, So I repeat again, after all you explained here. DONOT ever Blame Pakistan for your own follies....Kashmirs doing something next, will have no bearing on us...since as per u Indian Security Forces have stopped any problems in Kashmir.

I wonder why Kashmirs had the audcaity to come to do MillionMarches in UK and then Brussels and it will move on & on, while all is well and good in IOK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

No one expected a million people to show up, that too in central London. The objective was to highlight the Indian occupation of Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

So even Asian Union was busy on computer posting fake images,instead of joining the ranks.Now we know why the dharnas at Islamabad and London failed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526434842284523520

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Must match!






Go India Go! 

We would have preferred Chak De India!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

AsianUnion said:


> Ok good enough, So I repeat again, after all you explained here. DONOT ever Blame Pakistan for your own follies....Kashmirs doing something next, will have no bearing on us...since as per u Indian Security Forces have stopped any problems in Kashmir.
> 
> I wonder why Kashmirs had the audcaity to come to do MillionMarches in UK and then Brussels and it will move on & on, while all is well and good in IOK.


 
Explain to me, British Pakistanis are waving Azad Kashir flag, means even they don't think Kashmr will come to pak, but a general attitude of 'integrating kashmir' seems acceptable.


----------



## AsianLion

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Explain to me, British Pakistanis are waving Azad Kashir flag, means even they don't think Kashmr will come to pak, but a general attitude of 'integrating kashmir' seems acceptable.




Err, I like this post. You atleast admit Kashmirs are Pakistanis. Kashmirs and Pakistanis are one and same thing...stop calling it Integral part of India.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

AsianUnion said:


> Err, I like this post. You atleast admit Kashmirs are Pakistanis. Kashmirs and Pakistanis are one and same thing...stop calling it Integral part of India.


 
No...I was talking about people of Pakistan waving Azad Kashmir flags. Most people there weren't kashmiris, but Pakistanis.

Kashmir is anyways an integral part of india. No doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Horus said:


> No one expected a million people to show up, that too in central London. The objective was to highlight the Indian occupation of Kashmir.




Its only game began.

The Indian economy is dwindling badly and the 700,000 Indian security forces to withhold Kashmir requires billions of dollars and this why after some good deep factual research, with a trustful independent source by me, shows the following conclusions :

After india peeked at 11%, back in 2010. Their GDP has been on a steady decline since 2011, where it dropped from 11% to a complete free fall. In 2012, india's GDP registered at 4.4% and in 2013, they were stagnant at another 4.4% only. The misery doesn't end there either, as 2014 is predicted to be another low year. Where the predictive model, projects india's growth to remain below the 5% mark, at 4.7% with no own manufacturing capability and no foreign customer base to buy the low output products it already makes, this will go down futher.

The reality of the matter is, that India's economy is not going to recover from this and since that is an accepted norm. Economy will remain at low, failing and this will give impetus to extremist Modi PM to have muscular policy.

We will witness the radical, fundamentalist extremists Hindus, wiggle, jump high up, and squeal against Pakistan.

Link: http://tradingeconom...p-growth-annual


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

AsianUnion said:


> Its only game began.
> 
> The Indian economy is dwindling badly and the 700,000 Indian security forces to withhold Kashmir requires billions of dollars and this why after some good deep factual research, with a trustful independent source by me, shows the following conclusions :
> 
> After india peeked at 11%, back in 2010. Their GDP has been on a steady decline since 2011, where it dropped from 11% to a complete free fall. In 2012, india's GDP registered at 4.4% and in 2013, they were stagnant at another 4.4% only. The misery doesn't end there either, as 2014 is predicted to be another low year. Where the predictive model, projects india's growth to remain below the 5% mark, at 4.7% with no own manufacturing capability and no foreign customer base to buy the low output products it already makes, this will go down futher.
> 
> The reality of the matter is, that India's economy is not going to recover from this and since that is an accepted norm. Economy will remain at low, failing and this will give impetus to extremist Modi PM to have muscular policy.
> 
> We will witness the radical, fundamentalist extremists Hindus, wiggle, jump high up, and squeal against Pakistan.
> 
> Link: http://tradingeconom...p-growth-annual


even if you are correct , India building Railways lines, Roads across border .......which PAK even can't even think of . you need to beg for Aids to eat also.


Moreover 4% of Trillion $ economy is more value then 11% of millions$ . I hope you know the maths....


----------



## GORKHALI

Horus said:


> No one expected a million people to show up, that too in central London. The objective was to highlight the Indian occupation of Kashmir.


But they not even reached 5 figures~ hardly 1k people.Its more like grand failure ,masked by protesting aginst bilo.Not a single main stream UK news reported that and it highlighted that even kashmiris don't care about artificial uprising.


----------



## Kompromat

GORKHALI said:


> But they not even reached 5 figures~ hardly 1k people.Its more like grand failure ,masked by protesting aginst bilo.Not a single main stream UK news reported that and it highlighted that even kashmiris don't care about artificial uprising.



The goal was to raise a moral question.


----------



## SpArK

March of the century..


----------



## jaunty

cloud_9 said:


> Must match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go India Go!
> 
> We would have preferred Chak De India!





Kashmiris didn't want Pakistanis there but I bet majority of the crowd were probably Pakistanis. lmao


----------



## SpArK

Horus said:


> The goal was to raise a moral question.




And it was done very beautifully. 

Where next ? ...................Paris? Amsterdam? Newyork? Riyadh????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

Horus said:


> No one expected a million people to show up, that too in central London. The objective was to highlight the Indian occupation of Kashmir.


Then why was it called "million man march"?


----------



## illusion8

A flash in the pan affair, the eggs and shoes hurling made more news in Pakistan than anything else.


----------



## kurup

According to new Pakistani terminology , a million = 1000 .

More embarrassment to Pakistan after the Nawaz UN saga .....


----------



## SpArK

Indians, stop rubbing salt on wounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Guynextdoor2 said:


> No...I was talking about people of Pakistan waving Azad Kashmir flags. Most people there weren't kashmiris, but Pakistanis.
> 
> Kashmir is anyways an integral part of india. No doubt.




LoL now you twist and change. How do you even know they were Pakistanis waving Kashmiri flags? Hence you consider now Pakistanis to be Kashmirs, both ways you loose badly man. Its even better that Kashmirs are not alone in their own independent struggle, Pakistanis stand by them, I stand by them in this difficult hour of restarting its independence struggle.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

AsianUnion said:


> LoL now you twist and change. How do you even know they were Pakistanis waving Kashmiri flags? Hence you consider now Pakistanis to be Kashmirs, both ways you loose badly man. Its even better that Kashmirs are not alone in their own independent struggle, Pakistanis stand by them, I stand by them in this difficult hour of restarting its independence struggle.


 
Yaaawn, it's been more than 60 years since you guys began this theatrics. Ab to band katr mere bhai. Tere Zardari aur Bilwal ko apne villa chodne se fursat nahin, Kashmir kya dilayenge yaar?


----------



## Jackdaws

LOL - they should have more such "anti-India" marches if they rapidly descend into "anti-Pakistan" marches.


----------



## AsianLion

As much as the Indians come and say this, it has flop, no numbers, the more assurances and happiness every Kashmiri gets, that how much butt-hurt Indians are that the Kashmir March has achieved its objectives. Enemy burns means something good has begun.

Today Black Day will be celebrated against Indian brutalities in Jammu and Kashmir.



SpArK said:


> Indians, stop rubbing salt on wounds.




Its ur self inflicted wounds.


----------



## VCheng

Horus said:


> The goal was to raise a moral question.



There is no such thing in international geopolitics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

There were never a million, but there were also not a "few hundred". 
In either case, the march was the usual "language" used by Pakistan in its efforts to create some form of balance within the diplomatic world. How much it succeeded depends upon the response seen later.


----------



## Kaniska

Oscar said:


> There were never a million, but there were also not a "few hundred".
> In either case, the march was the usual "language" used by Pakistan in its efforts to create some form of balance within the diplomatic world. How much it succeeded depends upon the response seen later.



I have another angle of observation to this entire episode..

- It serves Nawaz and other politician in Pakistan to consolidate their position domestically in their internal politics...I beleive this entire drama was for complete internal consumption after Imran Khan's protest against NS which made him very much weak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Kaniska said:


> I have another angle of observation to this entire episode..
> 
> - It serves Nawaz and other politician in Pakistan to consolidate their position domestically in their internal politics...I beleive this entire drama was for complete internal consumption after Imran Khan's protest against NS which made him very much weak.



I do not disagree with you. The AJK "PM" for e.g. is an ally, and has been bailed out more than a few times by the ruling party after being caught drunk at various hospitality establishments in the country.


----------



## VCheng

Kaniska said:


> I have another angle of observation to this entire episode..
> 
> - It serves Nawaz and other politician in Pakistan to consolidate their position domestically in their internal politics...I beleive this entire drama was for complete internal consumption after Imran Khan's protest against NS which made him very much weak.



Not even the politicians. Look deeper.


----------



## notsuperstitious

One Punjabi = 1000 protesters :p

OK jokes apart, I really wish India had not taken notice of this march. You will always find hundreds of angry pakistanis in ANY country. That should not bother us, only host countries.


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Not even the politicians. Look deeper.



Deeper it may be, but it also has shallower purposes.


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Deeper it may be, but it also has shallower purposes.



Of course. Keeping the nation in its usual state of mind needs periodic reinforcements like these. Very useful in the short term, but ultimately self-defeating.


----------



## Armstrong

Oscar said:


> Deeper it may be, but it also has shallower purposes.



Phir tu shuru ho giya haiii !  

@HRK *Bhai* lagtaa haiii yeh UPwalaaa tou hamein baiiich kar khaaa jaiii gaaa !  

Busss *HRK Bhai* aaap seh hiii umeeed lagaa kar beitheiii hoii hain hum; kuch aur nahin tou aaap kay haaan aaa kar Hyderabadi Biryani hiii khaaa lein geiii aaapnaa dil halka karneii keh liyee !


----------



## SQ8

Armstrong said:


> Phir tu shuru ho giya haiii !
> 
> @HRK *Bhai* lagtaa haiii yeh UPwalaaa tou hamein baiiich kar khaaa jaiii gaaa !
> 
> Busss *HRK Bhai* aaap seh hiii umeeed lagaa kar beitheiii hoii hain hum; kuch aur nahin tou aaap kay haaan aaa kar Hyderabadi Biryani hiii khaaa lein geiii aaapnaa dil halka karneii keh liyee !



Abay چغد 

Think of it in terms of political gains for the PML(N) both from its imagined votebank and its relations with the Pajis.


----------



## Armstrong

Oscar said:


> Abay چغد



I had to google that up because I didn't know what it meant ! 

Aaap Urdu-daaan hain aur hum raheiii hum...kahan *Oscar urf Ghalib* keh saath muqablaa kar sakteiii hain ! 

Or maybe its because like most bourgeois Punjabis both my Urdu and Punjabi are atrocious 'cause they're both peppered by English - For shame....for shame !


----------



## Prometheus

AsianUnion said:


> Its only game began.
> 
> The Indian economy is dwindling badly and the 700,000 Indian security forces to withhold Kashmir requires billions of dollars and this why after some good deep factual research, with a trustful independent source by me, shows the following conclusions :
> 
> After india peeked at 11%, back in 2010. Their GDP has been on a steady decline since 2011, where it dropped from 11% to a complete free fall. In 2012, india's GDP registered at 4.4% and in 2013, they were stagnant at another 4.4% only. The misery doesn't end there either, as 2014 is predicted to be another low year. Where the predictive model, projects india's growth to remain below the 5% mark, at 4.7% with no own manufacturing capability and no foreign customer base to buy the low output products it already makes, this will go down futher.
> 
> The reality of the matter is, that India's economy is not going to recover from this and since that is an accepted norm. Economy will remain at low, failing and this will give impetus to extremist Modi PM to have muscular policy.
> 
> We will witness the radical, fundamentalist extremists Hindus, wiggle, jump high up, and squeal against Pakistan.
> 
> Link: http://tradingeconom...p-growth-annual




u failed to take one point into consideration .............India is not deploying the army overseas ...........or in foreign country where they have to supply them from far across ...............its inside India ...........all infrastructure is already in place ................even if they are not deployed in Kashmir , govt will still pay them salaries , benefits , free food , discount stuff to family members , health cover etc.......they will still under go training time to time like all the forces deployed anywhere in India.

I am failed to see what extra cost u are pointing at????

its not like we have to fire missiles or use air force to to bomb something......u are confusing everything.

Another thing , Indian army plays a small role in deployment............they engage in only counter-insurgency operations.
Border is guarded by BSF , its a para military .......it guards all the borders , not only in Kashmir.

next in line , CRPF , another paramilitary force...........almost all cities in India have deployment of these CRPF personals ............for example in Jalandhar ............they got a big base there ......they never come out of base .........only when requested by local administration in cases of emergencies such as floods or riots etc.................they are present all over India.

another thing JK police too participate in law and order

what extra cost u are saying??

even when India had little money , they still deployed them all over India .............

Indian GDP is still in positive ............and expected to remain so till many decades to come ...............so we gaining money not lossing it.

But Alas , some dudes here are delusional.,,,,,,,,cant see it .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Million man march turned into a Pakistani political fest ?


----------



## jaunty

notsuperstitious said:


> One Punjabi = 1000 protesters :p
> 
> OK jokes apart, *I really wish India had not taken notice of this march*. You will always find hundreds of angry pakistanis in ANY country. That should not bother us, only host countries.



I can't express in words how stupid that was.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

Armstrong said:


> Phir tu shuru ho giya haiii !
> 
> @HRK *Bhai* lagtaa haiii yeh UPwalaaa tou hamein baiiich kar khaaa jaiii gaaa !
> 
> Busss *HRK Bhai* aaap seh hiii umeeed lagaa kar beitheiii hoii hain hum; kuch aur nahin tou aaap kay haaan aaa kar Hyderabadi Biryani hiii khaaa lein geiii aaapnaa dil halka karneii keh liyee !



Sindhi Biryani kasi rah gi ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

HRK said:


> Sindhi Biryani kasi rah gi ...



Yeh to @A.Rafay hi bata sakta hai !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

notsuperstitious said:


> OK jokes apart, I really wish India had not taken notice of this march. You will always find hundreds of angry pakistanis in ANY country. That should not bother us, only host countries.



Think about it, if British ceded to Sushma's request and had banned this protest, it would have been a victory for these protesters.. British govt did us a favor by allowing this..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Some times BD pole vaulters are a big ASSET!!!

If Pak take few millions of them inside & then would have send a million to UK at Govt. expense. The March would have been an ultimate success.

Waisey bhi Kiske BAAP ko pta chal rha hai ki woh BDians hai ya Kashmiri???

Then why only UK?? We can have million march even in Fiji.


----------



## GORKHALI

arp2041 said:


> Some times BD pole vaulters are a big ASSET!!!
> 
> If Pak take few millions of them inside & then would have send a million to UK at Govt. expense. The March would have been an ultimate success.
> 
> Waisey bhi Kiske BAAP ko pta chal rha hai ki woh BDians hai ya Kashmiri???
> 
> Then why only UK?? We can have million march even in Fiji.


Bullzeye...BDians pole vaulters could be fillers for all this grand failure march. Woh bhi UK ghum lete and they only want one way ticket to UK.


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526665300667039744
wow... Check out the language of Pakistan's leading political party's supremo!


----------

